# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for March and April 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

susan_p,28 Feb,IVF, 
Jeza,28 Feb,IVF, 
nats210,28 Feb,FET, 
applecrumble,28 Feb,FET, 
Trax75,28 Feb,IVF, 
FJ,Feb,ICSI, 
tissyblue,1 Mar,ICSI, 
mrsdavies,1 Mar,, 
annie.m,2 Mar,IVF, 
JoUSA,2 Mar,FET, 
Just_me,2 Mar,IVF, 
Penpot,2 Mar,IVF, 
Maybemummy,3 Mar,IVF, 
DK,3 Mar,Clom, 
trinity,3 Mar,FET, 
pandy,4 Mar,IVF, 
TWINKLYEYES,4 Mar,, 
boxerbabes,5 Mar,IVF, 
Kerryann S,5 Mar,ICSI, 
Chimpy,6 Mar,ICSI, 
Kushtaka,6 Mar,ICSI, 
Jazz 'N' Dylan,7 Mar,ICSI, 
EmmaN,7 Mar,ICSI
Gingerpud,7 Mar,ICSI, 
Carrie D,7 Mar,IVF, 
Sandramichelle,8 Mar,FET
koolkap,8 Mar,IUI, 
claire2000,9 Mar,ICSI, 
dezert72,10 Mar,IUI, 
ernie,10 Mar,FET, 
vikki75,11 Mar,FET, 
AnneS,11 Mar,ICSI, 
fingers xed,11 Mar,IVF, 
vic2207,11 Mar,ICSI, 
KtH,11 Mar,ICSI, 
my time,11 Mar,IUI, 
janecara,11 Mar,IVF, 
northernmonkey,11 Mar,IUI, 
Jomag,12 Mar,ICSI, 
jess4zak,12 Mar,IUI, 
Clare the minx,13 Mar,IVF
yogagirl,13 Mar,ICSI, 
Littlelambxx,13 Mar,IVF, 
Olismum,13 Mar,ICSI
Rachel78,14 Mar,IVF, 
melanieb,14 Mar,ICSI
amyclare,14 Mar,ICSI, 
KittyCartier,14 Mar,ICSI
Bhopes,14 Mar,FET, 
Redjodie,15 Mar,IVF, 
SuzieE,16 Mar,ICSI, 
alison K,16 Mar,IUI
hanz78,16 Mar,
naneal,16 Mar,ICSI
briggy007,16 Mar,,
moby,16 Mar,IVF
Chedza,16 Mar,ICSI, 
louielou,17 Mar,IVF
dragonfly151,17 Mar,FET
Lisa16,17 Mar,IUI
joe71,17 Mar,ICSI
dtw01,17 Mar,,
braided beauty,17 Mar,IVF
babybluz,18 Mar,FET
sweetmama,19 Mar,FET
Mannys Bird,20 Mar,ICSI
MrsBrown,20 Mar,IUI
SallyC76,20 Mar,IVF
Lisa72,21 Mar,,
Munchkins,22 Mar,IVF
YELLOWBELL,23 Mar,IVF
mrsmac,23 Mar,FET
vjk,23 Mar,IVF
louielou,24 Mar,IVF
Little Pearl,24 Mar,IUI
KirstyLouise,24 Mar,ICSI
OZNOB,25 Mar,FET
Caz.s,25 Mar,FET
ranweli,25 Mar,ICSI
waitingpatiently,27 Mar,IUI
Corrinann,27 Mar,IVF
Lynschez,27 Mar,IUI
Roxy x,27 Mar,ICSI
the.trixter82,Mar,ICSI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kelly* ~ that's great news.......so pleased for you (i was a bit worried when you didn't post) Congratulations 

*Annie* ~ really wonderful news for you too....many congratulations 

Hi *Kushtaka, Jomag and Rachel* ~ welcome to the 2ww and lots of luck   

*Kirsty* ~ take care hun and much luck for your follow up 

How's everyone doing....hope you have all had a good weekend, thought I'd catch up waiting for the Ice Dancing results 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Can I be first?

Need to find this thread again easily.

Hope we're all having a lovely Sunday evening.

 and  to you all.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sent you some bubbles for being first Tasha  xxx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i will keep checking in to see how all you guys are doin 
xxxxxx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all, at the new thread....

Big hugs to all the ladies who got bad news over the last few days.  I do hope you find the strength to rise above your disappointment and carry on trying for the bfp we all deserve. 

Congrats to all those who got the wonderful BFP result.  Take good care of those little ones and enjoy every minute  

Thinkin of all the ladies who are testing tomorrow.....    ing you get the positive result.

Hello to all my fellow 2ww, don't be testing early now or I'll send round the   

Trin
x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

hi ladies,  

never been in so early on a thread!!  I know i'm 5 posts late...never mind.

been thinking about everyone and wishing lots of    and cyber    to all.

we tested this morning and still BFP!!  going to call the clinic tomorrow, need to get some more cyclogest pessaries,  they haven't given me enough and advise to still take them 4 weeks after a positive result.  

just watching lost...anyone else think its getting ridiculous and losing interest??

hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quickie to say Good luck to all testing this week.  It's such a hard time that words cannot express how I know you are all feeling.    Much love to you all.

Thanks for updating the list Lizzie.  It's just fantastic to see  next to my name.
Annie x x x


----------



## Kushtaka (Jul 23, 2008)

*annie.m* ~ What a wonderful validation ~   ~ congratulations! Thanks for helping give the rest of us hope.

 to those who got BFN.

*trinity* ~ Thank you for the reminder not to test early!

Lisa


----------



## vic2207 (Jun 23, 2005)

hi
could you add me to your list 
testing 11th march - ICSI
THANX VICKY


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

Did we all have a nice weekend??

Just getting jack ready for school/nursery then i will be back to chat  x x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies
just letting you know I got a BFN. Really disppointed as I was feeling rather positive this time, embies thawed well had 3 put back, have been feeling a bit off colour for the last few days, heavy & veiny boobs  and tired. I know you shouldn't read anything into symptoms I'm annoyed I let myself. Now just need to find out when i can go again for the other embies. Tested yesterday and had the tears, today was just double confirmation and feel better now just want to get going again.

On a positive note huge congratulations to Annie & Kelly delighted for you both, fingers crossed for those testing this week

nats xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Good morning ladies just want to send a massive                            as once again i truely know what you are all going through with negatives and once again please dont give up on your dreamxx

Ladies with BFP      well done you and a very happy nine months.

Take care all and will be checking up for good news.

Kelly xx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> New home for March and April 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> 
> ...


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

morning ladies     to you all xxx
got a question !!! im using cyclogest an been using it up the back door sorry tmi but last night i thought id try it in the front an well with in 5 mins it had melted an a little bit feel out   im worried in case i didnt get the right dose of it   has anyone else encountered this problem ?? plus i got a stabbing pain in my left side thats really hurting do you think i should call my clinic ,as my left ovary was quite big due to me ohss in december an being hospitalised too it never returned to normal size but its hurting ??


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi girls a little update from my side... i have all AF symptoms.. Did a HPT yesterday it was slight positive. I saw light line .. i hope it is not false thing and it will end into BFP.. Will keep updating... I have decided no to test until fri which is my official date...


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

koolkap     sounds like a real   to me hun good luck for friday xx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi ladies, 

hope u dont mind me joining yr thread... my testing date is 14th march... following ICSI. 1st cycle with SET grade one on board. 2  . 

a BIG   to RACHEL78... i see yr otd is the same as mine   to you x


KOOLKAP- really    for that BFP but sounds really good   

Vikki75- sorry chuck im using utrogesten which goes in the front door  
i do find that i get a thick sticky discharge following (sorry if tmi) 
i would ring yr clinic regarding yr pain at least then it will put yr mind at ease!   let us know what they say...

looking fwd to hearing bfp from u all      

melanieb


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

Oh goodness, this thread is busy - I just abotu caught up with reading all messages from my lastpost - 5 pages dwon!!!!  

I hope you all had a good weekend - big   to you all.

I shoudl be workiung really, so just a quick peak here and a tiny mona - having headaches since Egg collection, no change since I started Cyclogest on Friday and ET on Saturday. Why?? Am trying ot drink plenty water...  

Take care!

Anne


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

nats210 so sorry hun  

Koolkap sound like good news good luck for friday

Melanieb hi and nice to know we can go   together both testing on 14th!!!

Vikki75 I use the back door for my suppositories just because its less messy but I'm sure you will have only lost a tiny bit it may be worth ringing the clinic just for reassurance

Just to let you all know thats Boots have got buy on get on free offer on first response hpt £10.27 for twin pack, so you get 4 for £10 

Hi to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies,
I have just gone through egg share and I had two grade 2 embryo's put back on wed 25th Feb and my official test date is...FRIDAY 13TH MARCH.Argh I'm hoping this may be a LUCKY day for me as I had 13 embryo's for myself and my recipient had 12 but only 4 fertilised and the 2 best were put back.I am slowly but surely driving myself insane and it's only been 5 days since transfer....lol.Trying to stay upbeat and positive but am constantly on loo and knicker checking.One min I'm okay and the next I'm crying but that could be due to the stress of the 2ww or the AF  could be on the way.
I ended up having to down-reg for 4 weeks due to recipient having not had a bleed so from starting down-regging till egg transfer took 5 weeks and 6 days so have NO IDEA when AF would be due.Like everyone else it's the not knowing that's driving me crazy-I so so want to be pregnant but if I'm not I'd rather know so I can deal with it.I keep thinking every day I wake up not bleeding is a step closer to a positive result.So what are your coping mechanisms for the 2ww and are they working?
Love Clare xx


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Can i join in?  I'm currently on my 2ww due to Thursday this week.  I've been feeling like AF is on its way for most of my 2ww and I'm feel negative about it even though my consultant said i had really good chances because of my ages and i had two grade 1 eggs put back.

I hope you don't mind me joining in.

Thanks

Kerryann


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

i should be working but keep finding my way back to fertility friends!!!!!

mind is all over the place ...so i know how you feel CLARE THE MINX.. it is the hardest time...  i went to buy a new tumble dryer from currys y'day which is next door to mothercare...desprately wanted to take a sneeky peek but dare not in fear of being branded a wierdo.....    Dh said he didnt want to jinx anything so we stayed clear.... how sad am i?   
we will get there CLARE so hang in there   


Regarding   CLARE and KERRYANN i have read soooooo many posts and found that AF pains seem to be a typical symptom of the 2ww... so do not dispair PMA     and   for BFP!!!!!!!

Rachel78- YAY a buddie      theres going to be a mad rush for Boots now... thanks for the info! and keep   only 12 days to go.....

anyway better get some work done

melanieb  x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just checking in to say good luck to everyone on tww!! 

Love kirsty xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Well done annie          

So sorry Nats know how you feel, look after yourself     

Vikki losing some of the pessary is normal it's usually just the wax coating after the drug has dissolved.  Make sure your are drinking lots of water so the follies are flushing well.  Good luck  

Good luck to all 2ww ladies

Siobhan x


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

ladies   can i join this thread?

I had my 1st IVF with ICSI and my ET was last Friday, so my testing date is FRIDAY 13TH!!! OMG!   this is good luck for me xxx


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi to all you newbies on the dreaded 2ww
The chart is looking good with quite a few   on there 
   to all with  my heart goes out to you all.I an trying to stay  as only 6 more days of this waiting HELL to go  I just want it to be over the waiting that is they need to come up with a way off monerting us through this wait some how i dont know but some brain box should ha ha ha id pay them.............Sorry for going on need something to pass the time SUNDAY plz hurry.Its worse too cos not had no symtoms of AF and im just trying to keep the pee sticks at bay untill sun but that offer at boots is too good to miss so ill be off to buy some tomorrow thanks for letting us know,You should be on comision im ramberling on now so im off speak soon good luck to all you ladies waiting with me & it doenst get any easier sandra x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

am going slowly crazy  . Does anybody else have this never ending headache??   Am I right in thinking that is is way too early for me to have pregnancy symptoms?? I have a stonking headache, feel a bit dizzy and everso slightly nauseous. I think I am going bonkers  . Have no twinges though. 
Could this all be from the hormon pessaries?? It does nto list any of my symptoms in the info sheet. Please comment!!

Cheers

 Anne


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

hi anne join the club I'm going completely   too. its torture this wait isn't it? I don't have any headaches though - are you drinking enough water? Maybe its a side effect from the pessaries.....?! Hope you're ok soon xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello me darlings  
checked with clinc about pessaries an everythings ok just advised me to use the back door **** lol 
thanks for the advice on the pg tests going to get mine now incase they run out   
got a real bad back ache but think thats for the cyclogest   god i hate this bullets  lol  
Annes ive been feeling dizzy but i think its all the drugs i dont want to see them as symptoms im not going  down that road again it drives you mad  
hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Vikki - I use the front door and haven't had any problems, but my clinic advises lying down for 20-30 minutes after insertion.  I still get a waxy residue afterwards, but that's just the casing.  Hope you've sorted out the ovary too? 

Welcome to all the newbies, and good luck with your 2ww!  

Mrs Davies - glad you've still got that BFP -   it stays that way!

Nats - so sorry you got a BFN hun!  Gentle   xxx

Rachel - thanks for the Boots HPT tip...may have to get down there...my OTD's looming! xxx

Anne S - I'm sorry to say, but most symptoms are Cyclogest induced!    I often have to remind myself of that! xxx

Hello and   to everyone

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for answers ladies - I know not to fool myself that these are symptoms and I am going now to drink yet another glass of water ...   At this rate I won't have babies, but fish ... 

Anne


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Anne S - your last post made me   xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies

i have just started my 2ww and would like to join you guys for a bit of moral support.  this is my 2nd ivf and we hve had 2 8 cell embies put back.  OTD is march 14th so im on day two of the countdown.

amyclare xx

congrats to those of you with bfp's 

hugs to those of you who need them xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi AMYCLARE. congrats on becoming a PUPO!!
oooooo 14th march is my test date too!!    

melanieb xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi amyclare think thats 3 or 4 of us so far testing on 14th seems a long way away doesn't it xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi rachel hi melanie my fellow OTD testers!!!!

its soooooo far away, not sure what to do with myself work wise.
Ive gone sick for this week and may get dr to sign me off next week but am undecided - what is everyelse doing

not sure if i want to be at work whilst i wait to find out?
but equally not sure if being at home will drive me insane??

its really hard to know whats for the best

amyclare x


----------



## JoUSA (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Welcome to our newcomers!

I had my blood test today and it was positive but _really_ low- 24.6. My last cycle it was 60ish at this time and the two that had implanted miscarried at 8 weeks. Please  that this is a miracle sticky bean... I'm sad and DH is gutted feels there is no hope.

Anyone hear of something similar that ended in success? Late late implanter?

thanks, 
jo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nats* ~ i'm so sorry hun.....take care and many hugs 

*Jo* ~ aw hun, i'm sorry your levels were low. It has happened before that people have had even lower levels and everything's been ok but obviously it's a worry that they are low. Will keep everything crossed for your little bean...when will you have your levels checked again?  

*Hi Vic, Melanie, Clare, Kerryann, Yogagirl and Amyclare* ~ welcome to the thread 

*Pandy* ~ welcome to you too....i've added you to the list. Come and join us chatting hun  Lots of luck  

*Koolkap* ~ that's sounding very hopeful...good luck for Fri  

Love and luck to all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?  

Had our ET on Friday (like you Yogagirl!), its our first go and are on ICSI.  Have read through your posts and am so relieved to see so many similar stories, I feel like I am constantly second guessing every twinge, sicky feeling and head ache at the moment!  

One thing I did want to ask - my clinic have booked me in for a test on 11th, I was expecting it to be 13th but they wanted to do it 2 weeks after EC not ET - it doesn't seem the norm - anyone got any idea why?  Not that I'm complaining, was a bit anxious about Fri 13th   


Katyxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Evening ladies,
So lovely to hear the positive results. Brilliant! 
Big hugs   to BFNs.
Headaches - I had headaches for about 5 days after transfer but they have subsided now. Called NHS direct and they said it was ok to take paracetamols.
Cyclogets - it's messy in the front! I put them in the front at bedtime but back door during the day (sorry tmi)
I've got little stabbing pains in my side - i'm just hoping that means my little embie is still in there!
Love to all you 2wwers and good luck. 
Lisa x


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, 

I've just done IVF - 2 blasts transferred yesterday (1 March), + 6 frosties - and my official test date (16 days after ET - does that seem excessive?) is 17th March. For my IUIs the test date was 16 days post insemination so I guess I could test a couple of days early

Lots of luck to all and here's to surviving the dreaded 2WW - my demons are back!

javascript:void(0); javascript:void(0);javascript:void(0);javascript:void(0);

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow - this thread is getting really busy!  Every time I log on there's even more people to welcome!  Which is brilliant.  So...welcome newbies and good luck with the 2ww madness...you will go slowly   , but that's all part of the experience!  

Amyclare - I've gone back to work for the 2nd week, and I'm so pleased I did...the days are now flying by!

Jo - so sorry your bloods weren't very high...  that all is okay for you. xxx

Louielou - my clinic also insist on testing 16dpET...I'm sticking to it, because their argument is that it avoids false results and therefore even more heartache...but it's hard to resist the pee sticks sometimes when I read of others whose clinics have told them to test 14dpEC!!  Hang in there hun...best to follow your clinic's advice.

 and   to everyone on thier 2ww

Gentle   to all those who sadly got a BFN -   it's your turn next time.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Good luck to everyone testing today 

JoUSA not sure about your blood test as our clinic only do hpt but   they rise for you xxx

Amyclare I have took a weeks annual leave and I'm going to have 2nd week off sick because I'm a childrens nurse and work is a bit stressful at the minute and I'm worried about coping in work if its not good news for me xx

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Ladies,
Well 6 days down now only 10 days left to go not that I'm counting...lol!I keep thinking a week on friday I can test as it sounds nearer in my mind!Most of the time I'm dealing with it okay and though on knicker watch every time I don't see blood I try and see it as a step nearer to a BFP!God please let me see a BFP,I've got my fingers crossed and been !
I'm trying not to over analzye every twinge or how I'm feeling as if I do I'd drive myself insane  .  for those who have already tested and got a BFN and   and  for a BFP for all those who have still to test.
Love Clare xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello girlies  
welcome newbies   good luck to you all     
got really bad back ache   i think its the cyclogest can this do this to you ?? only 9 days to go   
   to everyone xx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

I was tempted and did HPT it had faint line so i did clear blue test after 2 hrs it said not pregnant.    . I think Its BFN i trust clear blue... 

I think i will take a break for sometime.. its too hard for me... takecare you all...


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

koolkap   yourve stil 4 days yet xx its not over yet xxxx     it changes an plus clearblue arent as good as some make out there was a documentary on them an they were tested on women that were 6 mths pg an it gave them  a not pg !!! so try with a different one hun xxxx


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

koolkap, you still have four days until you test day, don't get upset just yet i know its hard not to but you can't give up with four days to go. 

I really want to test but i'm not buying any pg tests until tomorrow after work or i'll give in.


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Koolkap please trust me it is to early to test. I know you read of people testing early and getting BFP or BFN but these can and do often change. Hang on in there honey

Vikki you can get back ache with cyclogest, but also could be a good sign. Try and relax
xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies well it's our official test day, I already knew the result as I'd had a day 12po hcg blood test which showed zero activity.  I did a test this morning just to be sure before I go back to heavy lifting and doing the horses etc and it was consistent with the blood result last week.

We have an appt on the 17th for Chicago tests with a follow up later this month at care Nottm so onwards we go.

I'm leaving this thread now but wanted to thank you for your support and wish you all the best for a bumper crop of BFP's towards the end of this thread.  Take care
Siobhan x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

maybemummy   good luck with your test s an hope  a  for you soon xxxxxx


----------



## TWINKLYEYES (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi ladies 
I'm new on here, hope you don't mind me butting in....
I'm due to test tomorrow after having 2 blastos transfered on 21st Feb. 
I did a test a few hours ago & there was a very faint line after a few minutes...so did another which was a BFN  .....do I have any hope  
Ah I wish I hadn't done it this morning!!  
Hope you are all well x x x


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello,

I started getting a slight brown discharge this afternoon which probably means the start of AF - i went and got a test and its a BFN!  My test day is Thursday but i'm sure AF will arrive probably later today.


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Kerryanne,

It would appear that I'm in a very similar position as you - On my second cycle of ICSI having to abonden the first from lack of follicles.  I'm on my second cycle and due to test on Friday.  I am managing to keep fairly positive and will definately not be doing a test before my appt at hosp on Friday.  Please don't get too down - could it not just be late implantation bleeding?  I've really got my fingers crossed for you with plenty of   

xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

twinkle &kerryann   dont give up hope not just yet your`ve tested early an really when testing early you should remember that the clinics give  you a day to test for reasons being your hcg maynot be strong enuf b4       
twinkle did you test with the same pee the 2nd time? cos if you didnt this could be that the pee wasnt concentrated enuf an thats why it came up bfn just a thought


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Vicki & Chimpy,

I just spoke to the hospital and told them the situtation, they said that's fine as long as i don't bleed properly, at the moment is a little bit brown stuff and its only when i wipe myself but then i told them i tested because i panicked, and the nurse said that my test is more than likely right being this close to my test date!  I've given up hope!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

kerryann     i know how you must be feeling hun


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Kerryann, pleae don't give up hope just yet.  Sending you big    .
Here's hoping that AF keeps away. xxx


----------



## TWINKLYEYES (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi ladies
It was a different wee sample that gave me the bfn (the one after the very faint bfp) so I'm   for a miracle now. I spoke to my clinic and the nurse said the same as you Vicky, a test date is given for a reason and that I should test again on the proper day, which is tomorrow    . I'm not holding out much hope though I'm feeling pretty negative now, as the first line was very faint. The only reason I did it early was due to a/f pains & feelings were getting worse. 
I do hope you are okay Kerryann sending you lots of    , you should test again on Thursday. I'm   for you. 
   to you all x x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

twinkle good luck hun an make sure its the 1st wee in the morning


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

On a positive note from me - a friend of mine was going through IVF and she waited until her test date to test and got a BFN, she was so down her and he DH went out and got really drunk... A few days after she was getting really bad bellyaches so she went to her GP, she done another pg test which was a BPF.... she's booked in for a C section this week to give birth to twin boys!!! 

I wish you all luck and i'm    for us all


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone 
    Im still waiting 5 days to go its driving me


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
I hope you don't mind me barging in so late in my cycle but i have a question.

How early would a BFP show on a test, i did one on day 10 and it was negative i am praying it was too early.
What do you think 

Claire x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Kerryann - love your friend's story - what luck she had and good for her!!  
Hope you are doing ok honey!!  

Sorry, still at work and shoudl not really be here ...  

Anne


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

can I join this group? I had ET on Sunday,(ICSI, first attempt) and they transferred 2 blasts. Testing day is 16th March, but I'm not sure how I 'm going to keep sane for the next 2 weeks.

I am off sick from work this week, but will go back next week, as i will be stir crazy by then.

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww

Suzie


----------



## TWINKLYEYES (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Vikki!!  
Kerryann, that story has certainly given me a bit hope!  
   for us all!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Another one joins the 2ww....

I had FET today and have 2 embies on board. OTD 17th March

Can I join the madhouse?

DFx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Please can I join the 2ww madness with you?   I had ET last Wednesday and my test date isn't until Friday the 13th!! Feel like I have been waiting forever already and not even halfway there!!! Cant believe they are making me wait 16 dpet to test   I have been feeling awful today    I have been feeling sick on and off all day I keep thinking I have imagined it but when iy comes back I know I havent. I have been waiting for some type of bug to kick in but it hasnt. Surely its too early for a real symptom? What do you girls think? I am 8dpo today. 

Hope you are all doing well and not going too mad   And I wish everyone the very best of luck     

Sorry for the me post, I will keep up with the thread now  

xxxxxxx


----------



## TWINKLYEYES (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Littlelamb, Dragonfly & Suzie 
Hope you are all ok. 
This 2ww is a nightmare isn't it? I test tomorrow for real have done two tests today due to going   with a/f pains. One faint line on first test and BFP on second. I've been out to buy another 4 this afternoon (BOGOF in Boots on First Response). I'm not holding out much hope for tomorrow but am   for a miracle. 
Good luck everyone I am   that we all have our dreams become reality!! 
Sending everyone   !!


----------



## TWINKLYEYES (Feb 20, 2009)

I meant to say BRN on second test today!!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Can I join you I had ET on 25th of Feb and due to test 13th of March. I am slowly going round the twist & so not sure this whole thing is working my mind just swings from positive to negative every 5 mins. 

I think I saw a few people testing on the 13th so would be nice to all go together   for lots of BFP's.

Love Olismumxx


----------



## boxerbabes (Jul 22, 2008)

Just checking in once more on the night before test.......absolutely no idea what the outcome will be as no symptoms of anything! Stress levels extremely high, almost don't want to test so I can go on believing that it could be positive. That sounds mad doesn't it? That's what this 2WW does for a girl!! Also have mixed emotions as last baby was due this Thursday. DH taking care of me, don't know how I'll ever be able to return the support to him as I know how devastated I will feel tomorrow if this journey is finally over for me.

You must all stay positive, and I send you all my best wishes

Lisa x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Katy, Louielou, Claire, Suzie, Dragonfly, Littlelamb and Olismum* ~ welcome to the thread, i've added you all to the list. If you've not found it yet it's on P1 of this thread 

*Siobhan* ~ big 

*Koolkap* ~ you're way too early....step away fro the peesticks (((hugs)))

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow        

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

For the last time and exclusively and only for LISA,

and because I now lost TWO posts thanks to DH's 'too clever for its own good' laptop   I only wanted to wish you (lisa)

the very best for tomorrow. Sending you   , some  and  and be in touch.

Better stop now before I loose this again!!

Caroline


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just an update.  It was my test today and the result is a Big Fat Nothing (BFN).  I feel I've pumped my body full of crap for nothing, just on a bit of a downer today.  Will pick myself up tomorrow.

Congrats to all who got good news, enjoy every minute of it.

Love

Trin
x


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Boxerbabe - just wishing you a very BFP today!!  I really hope you get that big fat red line x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Boxerbabes, pandy, twinklyeyes good luck testing today and anyone else who is due to test today

Trinity so sorry   this really is one tough journey even without a sad result  

Hi to everyone whos joined on 2ww of madness

Well I'm think I've finally got a bit of 2ww   woke up feeling really    lost all my PMA and just so worried incase this hasn't worked as we really can't afford another go, think we will look into adoption but just know its going to hit me hard if its not worked need to regain some PMA quickly 

Sending lots of love to us all on the 2ww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning All

Good luck to all todays testers!  

Rachel - keep the faith, you need to stay strong   and think about what happens when it does work, not what to do when it doesn't. 

Ist day of waking up PUPO this morning, gonna take it nice and easy, watch some TV, read a book and generally keep my feet up. I feel so lazy!

DF x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

Congrats to all the ladies thats got  ... Hers to happy and healtyh 9months(well 8or less lol)x xx

So so sorry to all the ladies that got       

As for me AGAIN its a  come today unexpectedly!  aint stopped        yet! please can you put me down on the list lizzy please! x


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

DK - Sorry to hear about your BFN   

DFx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

DK so sorry


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

morning everyone,

BFN for me today i started bleeding early hours this morning!  I feel like sh*t!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

morning girls  
big hug to the BFN    im really sorry for you   keep strong an   its your time next time xxxx
congrats all the   well done to you all 
kerryann   to you hunnie 
DF glad to see you on here   
me nothing really to report as usual lol  
good luck to anyone testing today


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Trinity* ~ really sorry hun....take care 

*DK* ~ really  for you....many hugs 

*Kerryann* ~   

Hi *Alison* ~ all done for you  Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you......lots of luck  

*Rachel* ~ sending you masses of positive vibes       

*DF* ~ you be as lazy as you like 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Gingerpud (Jul 22, 2008)

Girls

I am in real need of some sticky vibes please.  I have just experienced some strong AF type pains with going to the loo every 10-15 mins - typical signs for me that AF is on her way.  I am  ing that she doesn't turn up this afternoon 

 to all those who have recently got their BFNs

 to those who have got the BFPs - heres to another 8-9 happy months

Ginger


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

ginger hun sticky an   vibes coming to you hun xxxx you testing on saturday xx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

vikki75 - i will try n remain positive. But i know Af will arrive b4 my test date. Will update on Friday about my status..

Kerryann S - So sorry to hear that its BFN please be strong. I know its really difficult but few things are just not in our hands.. Takecare love .

nats210 - I know its early for me , but i am having all AF symptoms  , will test on fri n update , Hope all's well at ur end. Takecare dear.

LizzyB - I am trying hard to stay away.. now will test only on friday.  How are you doing ?

DK - so sorry hun takecare dear..

Boxerbabes, pandy, twinklyeyes good luck testing today and anyone else who is due to test today .

Congrats to all the ladies thats got big fat pos ..   
So so sorry to all the ladies that got      

Lots of love koolkap


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

trinity  -  big hugs for you   

kerryann  -  bigs hugs for you   

dk  -  big hugs for you too   

  


ginger -      for you 

goodluck to all those testing today xxxx

love amyclare


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry Lizzy my test day is 9/03 forgot to mention the most important bit 

So sorry to all you ladies with a BFN  

Good luck to all testers 

Claire x


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello all, trying hard to keep up with everyone esp with all the new members.  

I'm so sorry for those of you had BFNs, am sending lots of love and   

And for those with BFPs, well done girls enjoy the next 8 months!   

I've had a   day today.  Feel really like AF is on her miserable way, although am hoping its too early and I'm worrying for nothing.  Its only 5 days since my ET - too early to test?  Its so tempting though!!

Good luck to today and tomorrow's testers!!

Katyxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

So sorry for those of you with BFNs...sending you gentle   xxx

Congratulations to any BFPs I've missed...this thread changes so quickly I can't keep up!

Sending every single one of you lots of   and


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ginger* ~ how are you doing hun....pains aren't necesarily bad, have a look here 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Koolkap* ~ i'm fine thanks hun.....much better now my colds gone! 

Thanks *Claire* 



KtH said:


> Its only 5 days since my ET - too early to test? Its so tempting though!!


Step away from the peesticks, *Katy*......waaaaaay too early  

Take care everyone,

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## boxerbabes (Jul 22, 2008)

Just to let you know I got a  .......as you can imagine I am completely floored by this as that is now the end of my journey. I know that I am so lucky to have a wonderful supportive husband, dear friends, a secure job, my health and my 2 fur babies......but right now I'm feeling very sorry for myself. Have absolutely no indication that AF is on the way, having prayed for it not to arrive for 2 weeks I know want it to hurry up so I can have some closure.

I wish everyone the best of luck with their journeys, I hope all your dreams come true..............look after each other

Lisa xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Lisa my heart goes out to you I am so sorry and after such an awful time last year. Take care of yourselves I can't imagine how you are feeling
xx


----------



## Gingerpud (Jul 22, 2008)

Lisa -     I hope AF turns up soon so you can get the closure you need.

Well AF hasn't turned up yet (normally it would have by now) so I am hoping  and   that the pains are good news.  Not long to got now

Ginger xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lisa     im so sorry to hear of your - result hun xx if you do ,do another cycle good luck hun   an heres hoping af turns up soon so it can give you the losrure you want x


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi 
Please can you add me to your list my test date is 11th March IUI

Many Thanks
Bev


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

am so sorry Lisa, i wish there was something I could say to ease the pain for you and make it all better. sending you some


----------



## Carrie D (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm new to this board, but thankfully very close to my OTD which is March 7th!  I've resisted the HPTs so far, but am planning on testing on Friday so that I know what the result is before going to the clinic on Saturday.  

I wouldn't have believed how long 2 weeks could be before starting this.  If only a fortnight's holiday lasted as long!

I've had really painful AF pains on day 5 and day 7 after transfer but they are very, very mild now and most of the time I have nothing.  When I had the pains I was terrified that I was losing my little embies and now that they've gone away, I'm wondering if that's bad too!!!!  This whole thing really does make you a bit 

 to everyone

Carrie D x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi girls. Its BFN for me .. Will decide be tomm for next cycle shld we or shldnt we.

Takecare all.. i will be away for some days.. need to relax a bit...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lisa* ~ i'm really so very sorry hun, i wish i could understand why it's so unfair. I wish i could say something useful but can only send many healing hugs you way 

Hi *Koolkap* ~  did your AF show up? Take care xx

Hi *Bev and Carrie* ~ welcome to the thread, it's fab to have you on here. Lots of luck to you both  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## the.trixter82 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi, im on my 1st day of my 2ww, im so nervous all ready, tryin 2 keep possitive,  ,  this is my first go at icsi , good luck 2 every1 on ere, im hopin i get some good news in 2 wks  . good luck every1.


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi all,
well unfortunately im having to deal with our first BFN yesterday .
i have to admit id psyched myself up for disappointment in the last 5 days as i tend to be very realistic as a person, and to be honest i just had a sixth sense but have to say wasnt quite prepared for how i feel..its so totally devastating and frustrating too!! and yes, still waiting for the final insult of AF......
c'est la vie... next time
thinking of everyone else in same boat...and congrats to the lucky ones too lol x


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Sending big   to all the ladies with BFN's take care of yourselves, lifes journey is so unfair at times. 

Love Olismum x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Boxerbabes, Pandy, Koolkap so sorry to hear your your news life is so cruel xxx

Good luck to everyone testing today xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

for Lisa, Pandy and Koolkap, so sorry to hear your news.

DFx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

morning ladies 
  for you ladies with BFN my hearts going out to you xxx
well done  here to a happy 8 9 months ahead 


me well im very naughty but i tested today an got the strongest of  , i cant believe it my consultant was sreaming down the phone with delight   its not a false + cos i never had the hcg injection as i had FET , i know its early days but consultant was saying the test to be that strong an + sed probably twins , but im just grateful ive got to this stage i know a lot can happen in a week so ill continue to test every other day xx still has proberly sunk in yet !


----------



## hanz78 (Jan 12, 2009)

hi please can you add me too the list i had et on wednesday 4th march ty


----------



## hanz78 (Jan 12, 2009)

hi also testdate is monday 16th march ty


----------



## KittyCartier (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello, please could you add me to the list?  

ET on 28th Feb, OTD 14th March 2009 although it may as well be 2015.....  !!

Thanks

xx


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations ViKki, I'm over the moon for you. x

Big       to all those ladies with .  So sorry to hear your news.  

Its my test day tomorrow and will keep you posted on how it goes!     
I've resisted the temptation to do a HPT and will wait to be officially told by the hospital. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

chimpy lots of        good luck sweetie x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

boxerbabes, pandy and koolkap     to you all
love amyclare

Welcome to all the newbies and all the best of luck on your 2ww rollercoaster xxx

chimpy - fingers crossed for you xx

Vikki -  omg thats fantastic, what wonderfull news you must be soooo thrilled i am really pleased for you xxxxxxx   

love amyclare xxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

you next amyclare xxx dr venkat was over the moon


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

i bet she was!!!!  you must be on  


make sure you tell the girls at lwc they will all be sooooo excited and pleased for you xx

amyclare xx

   that its my turn too, im at acupunture this aftrnoon - the things we do!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pandy* ~ aw hun, I'm sorry...many hugs 

Hi *Trixter* ~ welcome to the thread...i hope you've found your post! Lots of luck  

*Hanz and Kitty* ~ welcome to you both too, happy chatting and lots of luck  

*Chimpy* ~ fingers and toes crossed       

*Vikki* ~ congratulations.....really lovely news 

Take care everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

I've met some of you on feb/march page and now am also on 2ww since yeterday.  Had ET on the 4th of March and am to test on the 16th of March but will be away on a trip that day... can I postpone the test by a week?  Any ideas?  I'll probably do a HPT that day but believe that we still need a blood test to see how the hosmones are.

Sending you lots of sticky vibes, may our little embryos be fighter!

Naneal


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hello ladies
apologies for not posting lately...

lots of people to say   to ... so here it goes...   to suzie e, dragonfly, little lamb, olismum, twinkley eyes, anne s, alison k, amyclare, mytime, claire2000, kth, trixter, hanz78 and naneal  

Chimpy and Carrie D -   for OTD..

Gingerpud - A/f pains is proberly a good sign.. sending u     and   for yr OTD x

Boxerbabes, trinity, dk, kerryann s, koolkap and pandy   so sorry for yr BFN sending much healing vibes to u all     

Rachel78 - how r u doing?   hope yr PMA is better today, sending lots of   and     to u x

OMG VIKKI75 - thank u for such wonderful news ....      on yr  wishing u a healthy pregnancy xx

im surviving the   just........ woke in the night feeling quite warm..is that good or bad?? had some little niggles too..hope thats implantation ... what a worry! 
DH is on abx due to an infected cyst, it was agrevated by SSR..but hes feeling ok today.. bless him. just walking like John Wayne   arrrhhh im cruel...

anyway looking fwd to hearing of more BFP soon

melanieb xxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, am i okay to join you?? My otd is the 20th of march, I only had Et yesterday but am not dealing with it very well!! This is my 2nd ICSI and so I know what a BFN feels like! 

I just want people to tell me that pottering around andd not just laying flat on my back is okay because Im not a very good 'layer down'!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Afternoon all

I would like to join you all in the 2ww please

I had FET yesterday and my OTD is 18th march.

I recognise some names here already good luck to all   

TTFN XXX


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, 2ww buddy! Glad you made it across x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Vicci great news congratulations on your  

Welcome to mannysbird and babybluz

melanie b you made me laugh but your poor DH,

I'm feeling much better this afternoon just had a bit of a wobble yesterday 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies
hope evryone is having a good day  

hello to mannysbird and babybluz  

melanieb - hope your DH feels beta soon.  our OTD is the same day, fingers crossed for a day of lovely bfp's xxx

rachel - glad your feeling beta today, i think the occasional wobble is obligatory!!!  i sky plussed Waterloo rd and watched it today and was in floods of tears - then got really mad and then teary again - think im just having a   day 

love to all
amyclare xx


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I just wanted to join in the chat - day 6 or 7 of the 2ww - any symptoms?

My test day is officially Tues 24th, although the clinic says I can test two days earlier (Sun 22) because I had a blast transfer - 2 on board.

I am now on day 4 of the 2ww and so far this has been the worst bit.

Have had lower / mid back pain off and on since the morning after the transfer (actually I think I had some after EC but it wasn't as bad). DH says they are phantom pains (!!!), nurse at the clinic says they're not, they are totally normal - a result of the hormones I have been and am taking. Had what I thought was cramping / ovary pain earlier in the week. Have also got a headache now.

This morning I woke up with a really bad stomach ache, felt like maybe I ate something dodgy last night (was it the salmon?) But.... have so far not had bigger / sore tits or anything that might be a sign of pregnancy.

My mind is displaying all kinds of weird 'symptoms' - anxiety, fear, lack of confidence - I am going round the twist 

Good luck to all the testers - keep sane and may yours end in a BFP!

Louielou xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls im feeling very guilty   me saying i got this BFP so early making others test an get BFN i guess im lucky but now i feel likee ive given false hope to others


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

amyclare waterloo road so very sad wasn't it must be our hormones though making us   !!!!


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Vicky - your news is fab - it gives us all hope. If not for this time maybe for next time..... don't be down & feeling guilty just send us your sticky vibes and  . Sooooo pleased for you  
As for me i'm just over half way through this 2ww.....  
Lisa x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

fingers xed hun thank you for your kind words sweetie heres loads of sticky vibes to you all am loads of fairy dust          good luck to you ALL xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Lisa, Pandy & koolcap So sorry for your sad news   I wish you lots of luck for any future tx xx

Vikki - whats fabulous news for you, wow you must be pleased  

Hello to any new waiters   Good luck   

Well I have done the silliest thing ever. I have caved in and tested   I and only 10dpo and I got a faint positive. But I am fully aware this could be the trigger. I don't know why I did it I must be crazy   I will have to test again tomorrow to see if the line is any darker or not. Cant believe I have done it !!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Lisa - so very sorry for you hun, especially after all your pain and heartache last year...life can be horribly cruel.  I know there is nothing I can say to take away your pain, but I am sending you lots of healing   xxx

Vikki - congratulations on your BFP, that's fantastic news! 

Welcome to even more newbies...the 2ww is madness, but that said my second week has flown by coz I went back to work, distraction really is the key!  Can't belive I'm testing on Saturday!  Carrie, you're testing then too...good luck!

 and 

Love Tasha


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Lizzy

Can you add me to your list. I am back after a failed IUI in Janaury. Just had 3rd (& final) IUI yesterday - test date 17th March so would appreciate if you could add me to the list

I had a quick look at the Feb/ March test list and couldn't believe the amount of BFP - really good news!!! Lets hope this thread gives their success rate

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Vikki - Congratulations A BFP great news you must be over the moon 

Littlelambx - Oh you naughty girl - but I sooo hope its the right result for you - could be the start of a bumper crop.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all surviving?

Love Olismumx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Naneal* ~ hi there, welcome to the thread. I'm sure it's fine to test a bit later if you can hold out that long! Good luck  

*Mannys Bird* ~ welcome to you too, i can't think that pottering around will do any harm at all  Loads of luck to you too  

*Babybluz* ~ hi there, another person with a very cute doggy. Welcome and lots of luck  

*Louielou* ~ wow, you've got a long wait!! Sending lots of luck and sticky vibes  

*Lisa* ~ welcome to the thread.....i've added you to the list  

*Melanie* ~ hope you DH is better soon....ouch  Feeling warm at night is pretty common.....nothing to worry about 

Hi *Amy, Rachel, Dragonfly, Lisa, Tasha and Olismum* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Vikki* ~ (((hugs))) don't worry hun 

*Littlelamb*   Hope it's getting darker tomorrow  

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,
can I join the list? I had iui on 24th feb, so am also on 2ww, test date 10th march.

I've been up and down feeling +ve and then -ve. I had pain and cramps for a good few days after ET. That all settled down, then had twinges for the last 3 days. Now that has all stopped, had some cramping again this evening, feels like i will get AF. Was expecting a bleed but nothing, probably cos of the Cyclogest. My (.)(.)s are sore, DH said today they felt heavier. He doesn't want me to do the test until Tuesday, but I'm tempted to sneak one in! Especially as Boots have an offer at the mo, BOGOF on pregnancy tests, first response i think.

DH keeps telling me not to think about it, he said 'I haven't thought about it at all'. Easy for him to say!! All he had to was produce into a jar, I'm the one getting all the pains/twinges, they're hard to ignore.

This 2ww is taking forever. I bet xmas will come sooner


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

dezert72 said:


> DH keeps telling me not to think about it, he said 'I haven't thought about it at all'. Easy for him to say!! All he had to was produce into a jar, I'm the one getting all the pains/twinges, they're hard to ignore.
> 
> This 2ww is taking forever. I bet xmas will come sooner


I could have wrote that part of your post!! Its already killing me this time, I dont recall it being this bad last time, but then I didnt know what a bummer it was to get a bfn!!

I just dont know what to think and im trying to be positive but its hard and DH came in today - didnt ask how i was but got face on cos we didnt have a loaf of bread 

XXX


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome everyone

dezert/mannys bird, sounds like your hubby's are treading on dangerous ground   i know what my reply would have been 

I'm quite lucky though DP is being extra nice and sweet at the moment, I think when we saw our embies on the screen it hit him thats it was real and happening.

Hi there DF   looks like we been lazing around spending far too much time on FF ( if thats possible!!) 

BBxx


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Another day down only 6 to go, if i can wait that long... I have never before taken as much notice of all the aches, pains etc that i feel during my cycle that i have this past few days Is it down to the drugs that i have been taking and my body reacting to the cyclogest or am i just being extra sensitive to it this month? Has anyone else noticed the same

 to all the ladies on  

Bev


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

chimpy and kushtaka good luck with testing today

Melanieb, amyclare and kittycartier my test day buddies we're nearly half way through   

Hope everyone else is ok and not going too  

LizzyB thanks for supporting us during this dreaded 2ww and keeping us all up to date 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kushtaka (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for the good thoughts ~ we got our   early this morning.  Now I just need to ring the clinic to schedule the first scan.  Fingers crossed!

Thinking good thought to everyone else!  
Lisa


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Woohoo!! A   Kushtaka!    

Good luck to all of the other testers today   

DFx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

morning all!

Kushtaka -     CONGRATULATIONS on yr   x

welcome to all the newbies joining us, wishing u    and   

Morning Rachel, Amyclare and Kitty.... Rachels right were half way through but im already thinking 'when could i do a test?' ... must apply    and be good ...i know its far to early now. my thoughts are with u all!  

melanieb xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Please can I join your thread?  I had ET last Sat (from an FET cycle) and thought I would be really chilled out in this 2ww but I've sent myself completely insane already this week.    I guess I'm 6/7 days past transfer - not sure when you start working it out from  .  Embies where 3 day grade 1 & 2.  I've felt absolutely nothing, apart from y'day afternoon some soreish boobies but nothing to write home about.  I put that down to the meds.  Test day is Sat 14th March - think I'll be a nervous wreck by then.   

 to us all

love

bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning Bhopes, welcome the madness!! 

DFx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

[fly]* KUSHTAKA WELL DONE ON THE  HERE TO YOU AN DP  HAVE A WONDERFUL 9-8 MTHS*[/fly]


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning girls,

I was on here yesterday adn wrote a loooong reply -and lost it !!   I was so furious I logged out and did some work  . Not at all liek me  .

Anyway, I have to keep this short. I just wanted to say   and let you know that I read your posts and think of you all. 

Welcome to all you newbies!! I tis a bit mad here but hang on in there  .

A special   to my fellow 11th March testers - how are you all doing girls??

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations Kushtuka! wow you must be over the moon xxx  

Lets hope its a run of good luck to the rest of us xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

morning ladies

kushtaka - congrats on your wonderful bfp xx

melanie, rachel, kitty - day six and counting....how is everyone feeling...i had acupuncture last night and am feeling oddly quite calm today, although it is only 10.30!!!
melanie - stay away from those pee sticks or il have to send the   around!!!!

it would be too early to test anyway wouldnt it!!   apparently it takes one day to get rid of 1000 units of the trigger so from that you cud work out if itd be out your system however then the ole preggers hormones have to build to a level to be detected so i think il stick to my original decision -STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!!   

bhopes - welcome to the thread and to the otd of the 14th - me too xx

my time - its the worst part of the 2ww, its natural to analyse and then over analyse every single ache and syptom, unfortunately a lot of the preggers symptoms are the same as from cyclogest and also similar to af type signs, so until otd there really is no certain way of knowing.  It is pure torture  

love to all
amyclare xx


----------



## Carrie D (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been inspired by all the positive tests, even when testing early....so, I caved and tested today (one day before OTD, 14 days past EC) and wish I hadn't. I got the dreaded BFN  I'll test again tomorrow, but don't have much hope.

In an attempt to cheer myself up, I've started a poll asking people if they've received a BFN which went on to be a BFP. If you're interested, it's in the voting section (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180573.0).

I'll post tomorrow to let you know the official verdict, but don't expect it to change.

Babydust to all...Carrie D x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

ladies

LizzyB thank you for adding me to the long list! and Elsie (my doggy) said thanks for the compliment   

kushtaka congratulations on the     

  DF and BHopes how u both doing today?

Carrie aww  sorry to hear that, but you never know what can happen overnight   

I been lazing about all morning, 
my tummy seems less swollen today and no shooting pains now either, the clinic said it could be the drugs but then why did it just swell up after ET and not before when i started them 


 everyone

BB x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello again!

DF/BB   how you both doing?  BB, do you feel any better? How's doggie doing? Just spoke to GP and she's put me off another week - OMG another week of this madness    Think I might get my mum down to stay then she can drive me mad and take me off this symptom watching   

Carrie - hold on in there girl, fingers crossed that tomorrow brings better news     

Amyclare - hello!  how you doing on this 2 ww?  I'm going completely mad as I've nothing going on, no symptoms at all.  Had slight tender boobies y'day but that's about it!  

Lots of Love

Bx


----------



## JoUSA (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Just an update- my HCG decreased and I am officially BFN.  I'll be back on the 2ww at some point as I still have some frosties, but it's time for a break.

Good luck to all of you testing soon!!!!!  

I'm hoping to check back and see lots of positives.

-Jo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jo* ~ i'm very sorry hun......love and hugs to you and luck for those frosties when you are ready 

*Carrie* ~ everything crossed that it changes for you hun  

Hi *Desert and Bhopes* ~ welcome to the thread

Thanks *Rachel* 

*BB* ~ Elsie's cute...what is she?

*Lisa* ~ congratulations......fab, fab news 

Hope everyone is ok....have a good day 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well this sunny afternoon!  

Bhopes and BBluz, I am fine thanks, had a lovely day making fairy cakes this morning   (bored of doing nothing) and went for lunch with my friend who has an 8 week old daughter. We decided that if I cuddled her enough it would send good baby vibes to my womb so I milked it for all it was worth!

BBluz - glad you are feeling a bit better today!  

JoUSA - sorry about your BFN  

Carrie - you never know what can happen overnight,    for you.

 to everyone else!

DFx


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

iam having egg transfer tommorrow at 1.30pm 7th march


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for ET tomorrow *Briggy*.....let me know your test day and I'll add you to the list   

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

All the best for ET tomorrow *Briggy007* 

melanieb x


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hiya all! 

Lovely to hear about the BFPs Congrats to you  
Sorry to all those BFNs  
Welcome to the newbies - don't go too crazy  

I know what you mean about analyzing every twinge, pain, swollen bit, ache, bloat, gurgle etc! Trying to decide whether they are a good sign or a bad sign drives you mad! 11th March seems a long way off still!

So tempted to test - but trying to be good  

  &   to everyone.

Lisa x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I wish mine was the 11th!!!   Im going mad already!!! I wish my womb had a window so i could see whatt was happening, Id also be able to give the embies I stern cross face if they wernt doing what they should be!!!

XXX


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Womb window! Sounds great - where can I get one?


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

After the long 2WW, my day arrived to test.  Hardly slept last night, felt like I woke up every hour!.  DP and I agreed that we would have the test done at the hospital - that way I couldn't read into things.  I struggled to hold back the tears in the waiting room, even a Robbie Williams song on the radio started me off.  Anyway after what felt like an eternity I was given a    

I broke down in tears, emotions running high!  The line on the test was faint but the nurse said that was normal as it is at the earliest stage for testing, however, they class it as a  .  I've got to test again in a weeks time and was told they would expect the line to be more significant next week, then back for my 6 week scan the week after.  I honestly cannot believe it, i'm walking round in an absolute daze.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Yay!!! tahts fantastic news! I bet you are over the moon hun!!!    

you can get a womb window from Safestyle Windows - Il ge us both one - You buy one ya get one free I say ya buy one ya get one free!!


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

Wooo hooo Chimpy congrats!!

Hi to all teh new people on the thread, I've not been on for a few days and loads has happened!  Big congratulations to all of you who got BFPs and   for those of you who got BFNs.

Still 5 days to go and am now officially nuts.  Am driving DH mad with my analysis of every symptom and of course the roller coaster mood swings    am even worried this may be a sign of AF.

I love the womb window idea, although I'd prefer a time machine to zip forward to Wednesday and get this blooming test done with!

Katyxx


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations to all the   your news brings hope to us all   

Couldn't resist any longer and i have been to Boots to buy the test, but i am being good and have hidden them in the back of the wardrobe so that I'm not as tempted to use them. Roll on Wednesday hope i am not too   by then.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations to Kushtaka and Chimpy!         !!!!!!!!!!

Gentle   to Jo and Carrie (although I hope it changes tomorrow)

It's my OTD tomorrow and despite being really positive throughout my 2ww, I'm now very nervous!!!

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

How lovely another   congratulations!

Now I don't know about you lot but this thread is making me all a bit weepy - both joy and sorrow. I do sometimes get a bit emotional around AF time but tonight just takes the biscuit. I was watching the 6 o'clock news and the story about David Beckham taking a paycut so he can stay at AC Milan because he want's the opportunity to be in the England Team once again! I'm not even a big footie fan! Let alone a Beckam fan! What is getting in to me these days!   Anyway, thought it may give you all a laugh to know!  

Good luck and   to all you lot testing tomorrow.

Lisa x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

chimpy - huge congratulations on your    

cud you please put me down for a womb window as well  
what a fantastic invention that would be - i'l have mine with a silver trim if poss to match my jewelry - id hate to clash!!!   

fingers - love the beckham story !! im with you on the ridiculus weepy moments, doesnt take much to set me off at the mo xx

my time - good will power, well done   - do you think you'll hold out til otd?? x

tasha - good luck and    for tomorow xx

mannysbird - your post made me laugh   x

as for me its still day 6 and counting ahhhhh!!!

love to all
amyclare xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chimpy - congratulations! 

As for me, 4 days to go til OTD and all is quiet on the western front! No cramps, twinges etc today. Think I'm going to hold out til Tuesday and test on otd. Just wish i could fast forward there now!

Your window idea sounds good Mannysbird.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

fab news chimpy     
woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 


wishing everyone else a lovely wkend

melanieb x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

good luck for the 4 testers tomorrow

chimpy congratulations whooo another bfp  

DF mmmmmmm fairy cakes, where do you live again   hope the baby vibes thing works,  ill have to run round tescos cuddling babies

lizzib, elsie is a cross between a whippet and a collie, shes a rescue dog i have had for 3 years now.

bhopes, tummy feels ok now thankyou, just my arthritis not doing so well and i am worried about taking too many pain killers. Elsie is doing much better think her abscess must have cleared up now. ill know for sure monday at the vets. Great news you got another week off, hope your mum can come keep you company.

have a nice weekend everyone, anyone doing anything nice? other than inventing a womb window


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning girlies

It's a   for us today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're on   ... off to the seaside to celebrate!

I'm   there'll be a lot more of these on this thread.

Thanks to you all for your best wishes...big   to all of you. 

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Jazz'n'Dylan Congratulations on your   enjoy your day celebrating and heres to the next 8 months     

Good luck to Emma Gingerpud, and Carrie with testing today xxxxxx

Well as for me I have all my normal pre AF symptoms would just like a time machine to fast forward us on to a week today, hope eveyones else is not going too     for us all xxxxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

morning all

congratulations jazz/Tasha enjoy your seaside celebration    

I having a bit of a   moment...

I didn't realise the knicker watch had started for me yet but it must have done.. i had a tiny bit of blood and panicked at first, but if my embies are 5 or 6 DPO (not sure when to start counting) could it mean implantation bleed?

would AF start this early while on the drugs ?

BBxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

tasha - congratulations on your   wot a wonderful day to go to the 

babybluz - not sure, but with me the cyclogest stops af from coming , so cud be implantation if its just a bit, sounds like theyr snuggling in xx

love 
amyclare xx

my fellow otd's how are you all doing?
its day 7 we are at the half way mark so congratulations to us all!!
the second countdown begins ahhhhh!! 

rachel - if you find a time machine wud there be room for a small one please!!!


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant news Tasha!  
Hope other testers today have had good results.

Lisa x


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Chimpy and Tasha!!     This thread seems to gaining momentum with all of the BFP's around! Long may it continue.

BB - sounds like implantation bleed to me, how old were your embies when they went back in? Implantation can be from 7 - 12 days (if I remember rightly!) I reckon it's way too early for AF, you only had ET on Wednesday!!    
Fairy cakes are in High Wycombe - although not many left now!!

Bhopes / Vikki - how are you today?

mytime - stop with the peesticks  keep them hidden!

Good luck to today's testers  and ET's  for you all.

Well, I have had a really dull ache on and off since yesterday, like really mild AF pains, wonder if that is a good sign? OMG I'm doing the analysing thing - Must stop that!!!


DFx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

hi DF, they were frozen on fertilization day, defrosted monday, et wed,  so i think its day 6 today  
I have also had a dull ache,so if we both got it sounds like ts normal - i promised myself i would just be happy being pupo but its so hard not to analyse everything  
ill be passing next weekend on the way to woking, but i doubt there will be any left then   ill have to get my mum round baking, she has some time off work  

hope your right amyclare. halfway, wow have you lost the plot yet?  

good luck with the countdown to OTD everyone, i didn't realise how hard this would be

BB xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Chimp and Tasha!!  Congratulations   .  How lucky are you both!!  Its lovely to see those  signs flashing.  Gives me hope!  Really hope you have a very happy and healthy 8/9 months ahead.

I am now on Day 9, had sore (.)(.) for a few days but that has gone now.  Slight nagging feeling in my lower back which I think is the cyclogest.  From memory, I had that before ET, so doubting its a sign of anything else!  I woke up this morning thinking I would take a sneaky nip to Boots and invest in some pee sticks, but then I decided I prefered to just enjoy being ignorant for another few days.  Although, am wondering if I got a BFN now would it make it a bit easier on OTD - wouldnt come as such a shock then.  I'm not being very positive am I!  

Is there anyone else out there who just cannot imagine getting a +ve result.  I just can't imagine it.  I have done so many pee sticks over the years and every one was a let down, so I guess I'm just scared of that disappointment again.

Anyway, good luck to all fellow testers next week.  Lets all try to enjoy the week, and take good care of ourselves!

Jo x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

well done on the   tasha an chimpy yay    
jomag hun hold on in there sweetie your too be seeing a  soon xx      PMA!!!!! 
big hi to everyone else xx
i bought a clearblue digital today that tells you how many weeks you are so gonna do that in the morning if im pg with twins will it read that im more weeks then i should be    just a thought lol 
good luck to all testing today xxxxxx


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

Just a quick one to let you know i got a BFN this morning i'm devasteted 

Good luck to you all   there's loads of BFPs 

Claire x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Claire - sending you loadsa      am so sorry.

Jomag - hold on in there girl and keep up the PMA    

BB - sounds very positive for implantation bleed. Sending you loadsa     

DF - Mmm fairy cakes sound lovely - we need virtual ones on here  

   to all our BFP ladies - that's just brill news!  Hope you're resting loads and got those feet up!

Am really on a low today been in floods of tears this morning.  DH has told me not to worry but he's so matter of fact until he sees a BFN he won't believe it.  But I keep saying I feel absolutley nothing going on, I felt more before ET tbh.   

Lots of love and luck to us all,

Bx


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for everyone's kind words but I really think I would have gone round the twist on my 2ww without the help and support of everyone on FF.
Tasha - Congratulations on your   and hope you enjoy your day at the seaside.  xx
Claire - devastated to hear your news, hope you're ok, sending you big    
Jo and BB - Keep thinking positive thoughts, I know its hard but you need to support your embies in snuggling in. xx
DF - I had very similar pains as your describing so hang on it there and take it easy. xx
Bhopes - sending you big  , I had plenty of down days too, keep positive. xx
Good Luck to all those doing tests in the next few days, I have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I had ET on 3rd March at Reprofit in the Czech Republic, 3 embies on-board, this is my 7th ICSI.
OTD 17th March.

Claire sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Bhopes sending you  

Congrats to those who got BFP  

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

claire - so sorry to hear your news xx big   for you xx


bhopes - it really is so hard being on this 2ww, sorry to hear your having a teary day, tomorow will be beta, on a positive note did you think that you may be teary becus of all those hormones growing becus its gonna be a bfp?? just a thought xx  hang on in there, you are past half way and the 2nd week is always the worst, but you'l get there xx

jo - big hugs to you to  ,    for a beta day tomorow xx  i have always waited for the otd or once the day b4 cus like you id rather not know, it really is scary, i prefer a bit of ignorance too!!  


amyclare xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Claire - so sorry to see your BFN   big   for you....


Tasha & Chimpy - Huge congrats on your   heres to the next 8 months!

Hope all the other 2ww-ers are doing okay! My 2ww is killing me and Iv got ages to go until the 20th! Back at work on monday so hoping that will take some pressure off!! Pah - course it wont!!


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys, oops I mean gals!

Hmmm it's only my 3rd day into 2ww, pfff so many more days to go, sigh !

So to keep busy started looking at ideas of things to do during that time. Someone came up with a list of 50 things to do during that time and I will select a few to share with you, the ones I thought were funny or worthwhile to know.

*1.* Update your ******** page
*2.* Write down babynames (_who hasn't already done that eh?_)
*3.* Make your home green (_that sounds like fun, it will also make spring come faster, right?_)
*4.* Treat yourself to facials and bubble baths (_I thought baths were not really recommended_)
*5.* Eat healthy - leafy vegetables contain a lot of folic acid
*6.* Drink pineapple juice or fresh pineapple slices - contains selenium which aids with implantation
*7.* Don't lift anything too heavy 
*8.* Take long walks
*9.* Enjoy making love - at this point it's for pure fun not baby making (_thought that wasn't recommended until the first heartbeat is heard_)
*10.* Try to stay busy so you do not obsess too much (_hahahahha, so rry, is this possible??_)
*11.* Calculate the exact day when your pregnancy test should be positive (_hehehe or calculate when the baby would be born!_)
*12.* Watch one dvd a day (_or more!_)
*13.* Send your husband a love letter each day (_hmmm that sounds like a lot, but it is true that they have been very helpful, no?_)
*14.* Take a regular nap - Naps are God's gift to the impatient (_hehehehe_)
*15.* Ask your husband to do the vacuuming, dishwasher, laundry, and garbage disposal (_any excuse is good!_)
*16.* Practice peeing on a stick - with a Q tip (_I thought that was the funniest! I can just imagine us waiting for the first morning pee and missing the stick and having to wait for the next pee to know the answer!!_)

What are the rest of you doing? anything that should be added to the list?

Real sorry Claire to hear about your BFN .  very hard that next time around will be your turn!!

To the ones that had BFP (by the way, well done to the recent ones), what's the secret of success? May you all get a big  once again!!

Lots of sticky vibes,



Naneal


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Naneal! MMMM the list - I have done my own list for the 2ww it is as follows:

1) Analyse every single twinge - this includes any part of the body - if you ear twinges could this be a sign of implantation or AF?!

2) S*it Yourself everytime you DO feel a twinge, try not to feel too stressed however has the embies may not like it 

3) Chew every nail on your fingers down to the skin, then chew the skin.

4) Pretend how you will break news of BFP to friends and family - then chastize yourself for getting 'too ahead of yourself'

5) Spend every waking hour batting between being positive and then feeling negative

6) Enjoy!

XXX


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

naneal - not sure if this shud be recommended or not but it has proved a HUGE distraction and delight - we bought a new puppy during stimms and he certainly keeps me entertained   


day 7 (STILL!!!) AND COUNTING!!!

manny bird - i am with you on all of those  

amyclare xx

happy PMA everyone


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

hahaha manny bird!!!  I feel sorry for your fingers and I guess I agree with you with the ups and downs of analysis of every single twinge!!!

Naneal


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

MBird and Naneal - I didnt think I was capable of laughing today... but your lists have done the trick.

Can we add:  

Feeling tummy for any sign of life down there (forgetting that any living embies will be the size of a small dot and not likely to be creating much of a bump just yet)

Checking (.)(.) 20 times a day for any sign of nipple darkening, enlargement, itching (arent they signs of pregnancy? or is it just AF on her way? or is it just my imagination playing tricks? or is it the drugs?  or... or...)

Counting how many pees you have in one day because the more the better, apparantly. (But then you remember that you were told to drink 3 litres of water day, and what goes in, must come out!)

Making life miserable for DH/DP's because "they just dont get it!!" (mine can't figure out why I would think this wont work - he calls me 'superwoman' and just assumes I can make this happen.  Mmmmm, no pressure then!)


Having a much needed lazy day.  Can you tell!
Jo


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lizzy B can you add me to your list had et today the 7th march and otd is 16th march, had blast and 2 put back in, thanks  xxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Girls,
Only problem with DVD per day..... what sort of film, they all make me cry!  
With you on the batting between +tive v -tive.
Got my supplies from boots today - just have to try and keep my hands off them until Wednesday.
keep those   going...
Lisa x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Jomag - I like your additions to the 2ww list!

I try to get DH to speak to the embies as though he is some kind of Embryo Coach and his encouraging words can make them stick, he usually manages 'hello Embryos' to which i get the face on and retort 'jesus, is that all you can manage?' he then says 'kate - tthey're embryos - they have no ears yet'.............. Men have no faith, my embryos can hear i talk to them all the time! its usally in my head and goes along the lines of 'come on little embryos GROW'!!!

I darnt get any pee sticks or i will be a nightmare testing all the time!!


----------



## Gingerpud (Jul 22, 2008)

It's a bfn for me I'm afraid.  Thought it was coming to be perfectly honest.  Feeling so down at the moment can't understand why it can't be my turn    

Gingerpud


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Claire and Gingerpud - I'm so sorry for you both, sending you healing   

Thanks to everyone for the lovely messages.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Gingerpud - im so sorry hun


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Sending u a big   gingerpud, wishing u all the best for yr f/u appt and loads of      for future tx. xx

Mannys bird and naneal - yr posts had me     thank you !!  

melanie b xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

gingerpud    
just getting a lil confused my ticker in my profile sez i got 192 days left till lil one due but then i look at jazz n dylans also from lilypie`s an they have 29-something days   but shes more weeks then me this is so strange!!!!


----------



## Carrie D (Nov 17, 2008)

It was a BFN for me


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Carrie D - So sorry honey - sending you some big hugs - I know how awful it feels   Keep strong sweetie

XXX


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh Carrie, Claire and Gingerpud, so sorry for the BFN    Sending all three of you big big warm  .  I will   that next time around will be your turns!!!!

This 2ww is a real emotion rollercoaster.

Naneal


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

Just thought i post an let you know im testing in the morning an absalutly s**ting myself not been tempted to test early too scared but just praying it works an its good news cos if not it`ll be the end of the road for me an dh wish me luck..............


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Sandramichelle - hope you get a fantastic BFP in the morning hun


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

SandraMichelle - I really hope to click on here in the morning and see that BFP for you!!!  Good luck girl


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about those BPNs today.    
Good luck to those testing tomorrow.
I've just been out to dinner with my lovely DH to try and take our minds off it. Only thing was when we were waiting in the foyer for our table I got my AF sensation - was convinced it had started. Decided to try and ignore it (didn't want to start blubbing!) so waited to get home and check. Thankfully all clear so still on track to test on Wednesday. Phew. Of course I was so relieved I blubbed anyway! 
Take care everyone,
Lisa x


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

naneal and mannys bird loved your lists both had me     

Fingers xed - got mine and have to keep my hand off them to Wed as well, its going to be difficult  

Amyclare - i have been counting the days as well and am sure they are longer than normal at the moment  

Sending       to gingerpud and claire2000 

 for you Sandra Michelle hope you get a BFP in the morning

Bev


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Carrie - so sorry lovey, gentle  

SandraMichelle -good luck with your test today!  

FingersXed - I had lots of AF sensations and twinges and cramps throughout my 2ww, but more so in the days leading up to my test y'day...I'm sure I'll still get them...I looked on an early symptoms list, and it's one of the most common, it's often due to everything stretching.    this is the case with you and you get your BFP.

Vikki - 40 weeks is 280 days, and EDD is calculated from 1st day of your last period if you have a 28 day cycle, so my last period was 3rd Feb, and my EDD is 10th Nov...I used an online EDD calculator.  Hope all of this makes sense.   Looking at your signature I can't work out how far gone you are...esp as your OTD is down as 12/03...when was your last period, EC and ET?  Let me know if I can help...the EDD calculators are really easy to find on line hun.  

Big   and   to everyone 

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi to all,
 to all who got a BFN and your in my thoughts at the moment.
 for all who got a BFP and hoping you all have an easy pregnancy.
I've due to test on Friday and I'm s**ting it!I'm scared incase it does come back negative.It's getting harder to pass the time and the thought of testing early is getting more tempting every minute!I'm trying to hold out though though it will be 14 days since e/t on wed!
I'm trying not to read too much into symptons as I've had bouts of feeling sick during the day also more tired than normal(I now love my bed!..lol!)But can't say I've had af like pains I've had the odd shooting pain or twinge but not very often..argh I'm doing it again must stop over analzying everything.It's so hard as I hear people saying af pains can be sign of pregnancy so guess I'm also trying to look for them.MUST STOP NAUGHTY GIRL.
Anyway how's everyone else doing?Are we all going insane yet...lol.  and   we all get a BFP.
Love Clare xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

good morning ladies

big hugs for ginger and carrie     xxxxxxxxxx


sandramichelle - good luck   for a bfp for you xxx

fingers - i had an af moment this morning, when i got up i was convinced that was it that the witch was here, really felt like it, so dashed to the toilet - quickest ive moved indays!!!  but there was nothing there and i hadnt done pessary yet so it wasnt that, so god knows wot my body is doing - trying to torture me i think!!    

well its day 8 and counting.... wish i cud stop counting butits really impossible once youve strated on this journey, everthing is about appointment dates and countdowns and waiting!!! 

fellow otd ladies - well done to us we are over 1/2 way  

love to all 
amyclare xx


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Claire the Minx - I'm the same - due to test on Friday and I'm cra***ing it! I'm trying to take my mind off it all but can't, its so difficult - everwhere I go I see pg ladies and new borns and its making me really upset. Must be the hormones!!!!  Its my first cycle, so no idea what symptoms I should be having if any!?! 

PS I'm so sorry to everyone who got BFN's. I have no idea how it feels but, you're all in my thoughts xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Yogagirl,
That's it exactly you hear people had so many different symptoms on 2ww and went on to get a BFP so you start looking for those symptoms and when you don't get them you just think cr*p it hasn't worked then.But I keep telling myself everyone is different so no-one person has the same pregnancy feeling as another person and some people don't have any symptoms at all!I'm also very positive one min and in tears the next,the 2ww really does test you mentally and emotionally.  we get a BFP on Friday.
Love Clare xx


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

I really hope so     - are you gonna test early? I think I'm too scared to!!!  I feel AF is coming any minute (I even have a few zits which isn't like me!). Is this completely normal? xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Just lost my post arrgh

Big   to us all on the 2ww is so hard isnt it but your not alone and at least we're now on the final stretch. I'm driving myself crazy trying to analyse every symptom and they change by minute!!!!! so your not alone. I don't mind trying to meet up in the 2ww chat room one day to have a chat to stop us going completely   xxxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep the spots are normal for this as it's all the hormones we've put in our bodies just coming back out.My face is awful at the moment!And it's so embarrasing but I don't care as long as we get out BFP!It is so tempting to test early but am going to TRY and hold out-Let's see how long I last...lol!It's just nice to be able to think I may be pregnant now so I'm scared of testing incase it is a negative BUT IT WON'T IT'LL BE A BFP FOR US!
Love Clare xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm in the chat room if anyone fancies a natter will wait few minutes an see is anyone joins me too xxx


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

rachel - where is the chat room thread? x BTW thanks Clare the mix, you're right PMA all the way its gonna be a BFP for all of us !! yey xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

its on the list under the main heading of fertility friends just click on that and it takes u there xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Naneal and mannys bird loved your lists! I had a twitch on my left cheek for a couple of days, was thinking that must mean something!! Plus, popped out to our local car boot sale today, on the way back saw 2 magpies so that's a good sign right?! Ha, ha. 

Am feeling very +ve today. Unlike yesterday when I was welling up every 30mins. Have had a couple of twinges and a few dull aches. So something must be going on. Bougth the tests from boots today, am tempted to do one tmrw morning, just one tiny day early...


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

hi everyone just sneaking on while i got the DP doing the vacuuming  

I cant believe i have been on knicker watch so early in the 2ww, not had any bleeding today so I'm feeling a little less panicked, i felt so down yesterday thinking it was all over so quickly.

Claire gingerpud and Carrie  sorry you got a bfn     

naneal I'm working on the rest of number 15 on your list   and adding a few more like a foot massage and breakfast in bed.

 everyone and  

BB xx


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi crazy gang!

Tasha - big congrats on your news!  I've been following your diary, and feel like I've been through it all with you so am dead pleased!!

Good luck to today's testers, sending lots of positive vibes!

I am feeling well and truly pooped today, and was the same yesterday.  The kind of tiredness that you can feel in your bones.  I'm convinced its because my DH has been forcing me to have early nights and lie ins this weekend when I am used to having about 6 hours normally    Hes also doing loads round the house, I'm very lucky to have him!!  Its frustatring though coz I'm normally such a do-er but my mum came out with something quite profound yesterday.  She told me to think of it like I was growing a really precious seed, you wouldn't keep diging it up to see if was sprouting becasue it would damage it, you've just got to feed and water it and trust that it will grow into a beatiful flower!

DH is hoping this tiredness is down to teh embies, but I am really trying not to get my hopes up.  I hate trying to keep this balance between realism and positivity.  I want to just give in to the hopes and reams but I'm too scared!!

Sorry girls, long post from me today!!    to you all
Katyxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks KtH for the Congrats!  It's always good to find out who's been reading my diary...it gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling inside that's not associated with wind for once!  

Sorry to get you over-excited but that tiredness you've described started to happen to me about 5 days before OTD...I'm   it's a good sign for you hun!  It's a feeling you can't really describe...drained, washed out, hungover, all mixed together.

Big  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Thought i'd say hi to all on here.  Im on 2ww, testing on 12th March following 3rd iui.  This is my last one on nhs funding and cant really affors to pay private so fingers crossed it will be good news,  good luck to all that are testing soon and congrats to those that have popsitive tests xxxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Evening Ladies,
Glad to hear I'm not the only one getting AF signs! It's such a relief to have you lot to 'chat' with. 
Hi Jess - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 
I was very tempted to test this morning but chatted it over with DH and we decided to wait till otd Wednesday. If it's a BPN it will be too much of a downer - and might not even be right! It's going to be a very long couple of days.
Good luck to all testing tomorrow.  
Love Lisa x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Claire* ~ i'm ever so sorry.....so sad to see your news 

*Gingerpud* ~ very sorry to see your news too.....many hugs 

*Carrie* ~ oh hun  Just the biggest hugs 

*Sandramichelle* ~ how did you get on today       

*Joe* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck  

Hi *Briggy* ~ welcome to you too....are you IVF or ICSI? Lots of luck  

*Jess4zak* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread...lots of luck for your test day....not long to go!  

*Bhopes* ~ hope you are feeling a bit better today (((hugs))) Here's some virtual fairy cakes for you...










*Naneal* ~ thanks for the list, loved everyone elses suggestions too. Maybe we should keep them altogether somewhere 

*Dragonfly* ~ oh you're not that far from me. I was in HW the other week.....we went to see Jimmy Carr at the Swan. AF pains can be a really good sign 

*BB* ~ ah that's a nice mix....i have a lurcher/collie cross, he's a Battersea boy  Everything crossed it's implantation bleeding hun  

*Chimpy* ~ that's fantastic....congratulations 

*Tasha* ~ congratulations!!! Have a fab time at the seaside 

Hope everyone's had a good weekend,

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Following my test at the hospital on Friday which was confirmed as BFP I am beside myself tonight having noticed very light pinkish colour when I wiped - I'm beginning to think all sorts of things, mostly negative.  I usually have spotting a couple of days before my AF and this was just the same so am worried sick this means my hopes and dreams are going to be crushed!  I've had no implantation bleeding.  Any suggestions please or has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Chimpy :-(


----------



## janecara (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Can you add me to the list

Due to test on 11th March (IVF with donor egg)

Thanks


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Chimpy dear, sorry to hear about your worry.  I am no expert but let me reasure you that I have read all sorts of things and sometimes you can bleed a little.  So TRY to relax and not worry and keep your faith into your BFP.    

Lost of sticky vibes to your little embryo!!

Naneal


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for your support Naneal. 

Please please keep AF away - I've just done another pregnancy test and it showed   again so feeling happier now - At least I can sleep tonight! I feel such an  .  xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Janecara* ~ all done...welcome to the thread  

*Chimpy* ~ spotting/light bleeding is quite common in early pg hun....i wish I could make you not worry but I'm sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to you. Why don't you give your clinic a ring in the morning, I'm sure they will reassure you 

Take care ((((hugs))))

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning fellow 2ww ladies!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, relaxing and being well looked after!   So much has gone on!!

Hello to the newbies; Joe, Briggy Jess and Janecara, welcome to the madhouse.

Chimpy - keep up the PMA, it will all be fine   

Lizzy B - virtual fairy cakes were fab, much prettier than the ones I made! Hope you enjoyed them Bhopes! 

Naneal - great list of things to do, Lizzy is right, we should keep adding to it and keep it safe somewhere.

BBluz - glad that the spotting has stopped, it was implantation bleeding!!!!   Hope you are doing ok.

Jomag - Hope you are ok, you haven't posted on here for a while.  

Fingers - glad you decided not to test early,   at least you will know you get the correct result on Wednesday.

Jazz - how do I find your diary? would be interested in reading your experiences...

KTH - Hope the tiredness is a good sign, rest up and take it easy xx

Dezert - 2 magpies are of course a good sign, according to them I am having twins, keep seeing 2 every morning and then sometimes three for a girl and othertimes four for a boy. Lets hope old wives tales are true!!!

Can't keep up with all of the ladies on here, hi to you all!!!   

Well, i had a lovely weekend doing not a lot. The most excitement was a trip to see London Wasps beat London Irish yesterday afternoon, good match but it was freezing! Luckily I had wrapped up warm so it was only my nose that got cold.
The mild on and off af pains seem to have gone and I am not feeling much at all at the moment, only day 6 though! 

Good Luck to todays testers!   

DFx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Lizzy B - hey those cakes look so scrummy, thank you   

Chimpy - try not to worry our nurse said that she bled all through her pregnancy so it can be one of those things.    

Jomag - you ok honey?

DF - oh noooo, i just keep seeing one magpie but and this is my big but when we started FET tx I saw a heron (not quite a stork but nearly   ) twice one day so I'm hoping that he/she will be bringing our little bundle  

Well still not much to report, have had a couple of days of tender boobs but I think that's the meds as they usually feel sore/heavy after I've taken my drugs.  Spoke to Mum about things on Sat and she said she never knew felt/knew she was pregnant til about 9 weeks  ! But that was a million years ago   soreckon things are different these days.  Just hope that I have the same symptoms as she did and not feel anything. 

 to us all 

love

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bhopes - As long as you wish your magpie well he won't bring the bad luck! 2 stork like herons seem much more lucky to me anyway. 

DF


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Love and huge hugs to all who have had BFN   I wish you all the luck for future tx xxxxxx  

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, my head has been so stressed. If you remember a tested early 10dpo last week and got a faint line, I didn't know if it was the trigger or not, so I tested the next day and still a faint line so I decided to leave it until yesterday. I wont bore you with all the details (they are on my IVF diary) but yesterday I got a stronger line and this morning (14dpo) even stronger so I am cautiously optimistic. My AF is due today so I'm on knicker watch and my OTD still isn't until Friday seems like forever, so I wont get too excited just yet.

Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

rachel, melanie, kitty and bhopes - my fellow otdayers!!!

how are you all doing??  anyone tempted to test yet??  im definately gonna wait until sat - im liking being pupo and want it to stay that way.          for a lovely lot of bfps

bhopes - i dont seem to have many symptoms, bit achy here and there, occasional back ache and a stitch like feeling in my side (not sure if that cud poss be related!!)  and sorry if tmi but an bit of cwm that i dont think is from pessary but makes me keep thinking that that nasty witch is trying to arrive.

oohh and spots keep popping up on my face (3 now) so that i am starting to look like a teenager (but with wrinkles!!! haha)

good luck to eveyone testing soon   

love amyclare xx

littlelamb - can i be excited for you cus it all sounds good to me - roll on friday so you can know for def and be giddy with joy!!  xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

DF - Hee hee, think Mr Magpie does ok from us as he's always eating stuff we put out for the birds.  He has a broken leg, not sure how he did it, so we do look out for him.

Am really erring and ahhing about testing early.  DH bought the tests last week and I've avoided them unitl now.  Thing is I'm not that hopeful simply because our other embies fragmented really badly and didn't survive and I've had no symptoms, other than the tender boobs which I know can be meds related.  Am just thinking I'd rather know now and not prolong this insanity - help!

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't do it!!! I know we have read stories of positive early testers but I would rather hold out until OTD to ensure I get the correct result. This whole process is enough of a rollercoaster without going through the trauma of testing early and finding BFN's that turn into BFP's and vice versa. Step away!!!  

When is your OTD? I have to hold out until 17th March (hoping that St Patrick brings me the luck of the Irish).


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

i agree with dragonfly - bhopes - stay away from the pee sticks dont make me send the pee stick police around        

try and hold out only 5 more days to go, you can do it , only 4 days to go tomorow we are soooo nearly there xx    

dragonfly - goodluck for otd   

love amyclare xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi girls - I am doing my nut here!! OTD is this Thursday and I am sooooo tempted to test today!  I think I feel AF on her way and I think I would rather know and prepare myself so that I am able to tell DH and my family on Thursday if it hasnt worked, without being an emotional wreck.  I am not usually a very emotional person, but I have spent my weekend feeling really weepy and spent Saturday afternoon in tears watching a film on Sky about a woman whose dog died.  I was talking to my mum earlier and I could feel my voice starting to crack.  it is pathetic.  I guess the pressure has just finally got to me.

Bhopes - I know how you are feeling hon.  This not knowing part is so stressful!!  Not long now though eh, by the weekend most of us will know one way or the other!!!

Dragon - You are sounding so positive, as always!  i feel like such a misery guts in comparison.  Keep smilin, you are an inspiration!

Re. the magpies... I live on a farm out in the country and some mornings I have one magpie sitting on my garden fence, the next I might have five, then I could have two.. so try to second guess that lot!!  Funny how when I see two I am thrilled, but when I see just one I just brush it all off as an old wives tale   

Chimpy - as long as you still have that line showing you are looking good.  The wee thing is probably just nestling in and getting even cosier.

Hi to everyone else and to all fellow testers this week.  I hope we have lots of BFPs on here soon!


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello,

Can you add me to the list please?  I'm due to test on Wednesday (second DIUI cycle) but AF due tomorrow.  Not having a great day today as I'm sure it's not my month but trying to stay positive...  Good luck to everyone else who is due to test soon!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls just wanted to come an say good luck to those testing today an the rest of the week , jomag im still testing everyday up till thursday cant wait to celebrate proberly


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Northern Monkey - good luck on Weds hon, I'm just one day behind you.

vikki - I would so love to be celebrating with you on Thursday!!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jomag you will   heres loads of fairy dust for you especially


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jomag - My positive outlook may just be the death of me!! Just that it feels so much better this time. Last time we tried I witnessed an accident on the M40 on the way home from ET, had a chest infection and couldn't stop coughing and was stressed up to the eyeballs over work (even though I had taken the 2ww off!)

This time - I quit my job (bliss - no stress now at all), seen no accidents, in the best of health and was given an extra strength wish by the ET team. What can go wrong!!    Just decided to keep the sunny outlook going - I will need help from all of you when it all goes Pete Tong on the 17th  

Welcome aboard Northernmonkey - I will pass on some PMA to you. It could well be your month!

Hey Vikki - Keeeeeeep Testing (said in a very Tess and Brucie kinda way). Hope you are ok!

Hi Amyclare - you stay away from the peesticks too! Saturday will be here before you know it (over half way there now....)

DFx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone.....just a quickie today as the dog's looking at me with his legs crossed! 

*Littlelamb* ~ looking very good hun.....looking forward to putting up your BFP on Friday  

*Bhopes* ~ do i need send the   Hang in there!!

Hi *Northernmonkey* ~ welcome to the thread 

Catch up properly later, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

DF ive tested everyday lol done a clearblue yesterday an it sed `pregnant ` which made me smile then done another first response today an the photo of it is my profile <<<<<<<< piccy the line was darker then the test line to say its working! ill be testing tomorrow an wednesday an thursdsy lol it not really sunk in yet but the sickness at night has! an im only just getting tender (.)(.)S  wishing you buckets of babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

just to say hi and hope we're not all going too  . I'm doing ok. Just wish it was saturday now.  is anyone going in chat room at 1pm will pop in to see if anyones there. Not sure what to make of this 2ww feels like it has been going on forever, and dont want to read into symptoms too much as AF pains are very similar to early pregancy ones so its just so hard to tell, its torture !!!!!!!!
Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## KittyCartier (Sep 9, 2008)

Just tested early with First Response, it's negative 

Oh well, onwards and upwards.

Good luck to all of you 

xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Kitty - I'm so sorry hun, but are you sure it isnt too early for you?  When was OTD?  Lots of girls on this site have got a BFN but when they test on OTD its a BFP.  I am due to test on Thursday and am really struggling, would you recommend testing this early?


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Kitty - so srry to read your test result. I hope you have a wee chance because you tested before OTD. I blew you lots of bubbles and send you a BIG  . Take care

GOOD LUCK to everyone who tests today and tomorrow.      

Am thinking of all of you who had to endure a BFN.

I hope all you with BFP are well.

I have kept away from pee sticks, I do not dare to test.  

Take care everyone and a big   to my fellow 11th March testers:fingers xed, vic2207, KtH, my time, janecara and northernmonkey.

CA


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

kitty you still have a few days left dont you test 14th things can change so dont give up hope just yet


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

dezert75 good luck testing tomorrow

can't believe its getting nearer to my test day now I'm so nervous eeeks!!!


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry girls, I caved and let you all down - I went and bought a test!  I have been feeling so sick all day, and really faint, and so I just had to know.  I was worried I was creating symptoms in my mind, and of course am such a control freak.  Anyway OTD was wednesday 11th, so am a bit early and wasn't holding out much hope.  

Guess what?  I got a line, a faint one, but it was defintiely there!!!!!

I'm trying not to get too excited, will wait for Wednesday for that but had to do a little dance with my dogs when I first saw it!!  Not even told DH yet, gonna wait till I see him.

I'm not sure I would recommend early testing, as I said it was more my inner control freak that made me do it, as now am kind of doubting the results.

Anyway lots of love and     to you all.

Katyxx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

KTH - I have a pee stick sitting there ready and waiting and now I really want to use it after hearing of your BFP!! You lucky lucky girl - what I wouldnt give to get that.  The reason I am not doing it is because I am so frightened of that bfn and I just cant face it yet.  Enjoy this happy moment, it is all good!!!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good on you Jomag - the peestick  are on to you!!!!! 

I think there is a severe case of earlytesteritis on this thread!  

DF x


----------



## KittyCartier (Sep 9, 2008)

And the dreaded witch has just arrived with a vengeance...


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

kitty cartier so sorry hun   life is so so unfair sometimes, look after yourself and DH xxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Jomag I'm also too scared to test at the min, definatley going to wait a few more days to see of AF arrives first and live in hope until at least AF comes to shatter my dreams     but   it wont xxxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Girleys

Still holding out here until Wednesday (me and DH have the day off so we can celebrate  or commiserate ) Trying to keep positive tho.
Katy - I really hope that's a positive to you   
Kitty - really sorry to hear your news  
amyclare - your post about spots and wrinkles made me laugh! 
Jomag - keep away from the pee sticks! 
DF - I'm so pleased I haven't caught earlytesteritis - sounds terrible!
Welcome any newbies...
Work busy today so kept my mind off it (sort of) but it's hard to ignore the stitch like feeling I have had most of today. Hope it's a good sign.
 and   to everyone on this 2WW.
 to all, especially those taking tests tomorrow and my fellow Wednesday testers
Lisa x


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

Kitty, I'm so sorry for you.  I wish there was something more I could say, I'm thinking of you and sending lots of love  

To any other potential early testers, I'm sorry I cracked, and I would recommend not doing it as I am feeling even more unsure now  .  I tested early as I have been feeling so rubbish the last few days, and needed to know it was for good reason!!  I've still got to wait for the offial OTD so it hasn't really changed that much!!

Kx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

kitty     im sorry hun 
kth well done  i know how you feel though still got to wait for otd an now its the worry of is it still gonna be there on that date , im sure it will though


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG what is happening on this thread - everyone is testing early, i am too weak willed to be reading about early testing!!!!

kitty i am so sorry to hear that that nasty witch has arrived big   for you

rachel - please stay strong and wait until otd, dont cave cus if you do i think i wud to, this is driving me  

kth - congratulations on your bfp xx

fingers - well done for holding out,stay strong you are so close   

jomag - your will power is admirable - not sure i cud be so strong with a test there!!!!  i havnt any in the house except the one from the clinic and dp has hidden that one!!!


love to all on this insane 2ww xxxx

amyclare


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow - I can't believe how many pages you've added to this thread today!!

I know I'm no longer on the 2ww, but I like to keep an eye on how you're all doing.

Big gentle healing   to those of you who got a BFN.  I   it's your turn next time.

KtH - it's sounding like good news to me...you ahven't tested that early!!!!    you get a BFP on your OTD!!

Dragonfly - if you go to the main index for the message board, and then scroll down to members treatment diaries, you'll find mine under ICSI diaries.  I find it really therapeutic to write one, and I love reading everyone else's journeys!

Big   and   to you all. 

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all

KTH a line is a line! congrats on your BFP!

Kitty so sorry honey  

Well I think I'm going offically insane 
I just want to know the answer! I dont test for another 8 days! well I am tempted to test early tho 

Good luck to those testing in the next few days.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

dragonfly151 said:


> I think there is a severe case of earlytesteritis on this thread!


  and knickercheckeritis (or am I the only one?)

kitty so sorry 

kth congratulations 

I am passing a boots tomorrow , do I buy some test yet or not 

good luck tomorrow dezert


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Well I got a BFN this morning. Knew it was coming as had some spotting yesterday and cramps last night. Feeling very sad...


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ooooooh so sorry dezert!!  What a terrible way to begin the day.  Ooooh     I hope you treat yourself well today, with all the hard work you've been through... so sorry!  May next round be yours. 

So sorry kitty for the BFN.  I did not get a chnace to tell you yesterday.  Same as dezert, hope next round is yours!!   

Naneal


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Dezert   so sorry it wasn't good news for you xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All,
I think it's bad news for me unfortuately.I put pessarie in yesturday morning and after letting it dissolve I went and wiped and there was abit of red blood mixed in with the residue left from the pessarie so obvioulsy I freaked and tested.I know I'm naughty well anyway it came back as a BFN .So phone my clinic up and they said that with some ladies the pessarie can stop you from bleeding if it hasen't worked so if I want I can stop the pessarie's and just let the bleed come.
Well I've still not bleed as during the day when I wipe there is nothing there though sometimes I get like a T.M.I here stretchy slightly red discharge but alot of the time I don't.Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to fool myself as I honestly don't think it's worked for me.Anyway I tested again this morning and got another BFN so think it's definately over for me.I'm thinking of stopping the pessaries today and just letting it come and I've now got to have 3 bleeds before they'll start any treatment again so I guess it gives me some time to try and get back to 'normal' not that I was ever normal..lol.Just wanted to let you all know and thanks for the support.
But I hope you all go on to have a BFP! 
Love Clare xx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

So sorry Clare & dezert  
Take care of yourselves today. x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Im so so sorry Clare & Dezert


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Clare & dezert -     am so sorry for your news.  

Kitty - loadsa     coming your way.

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies

So sorry to here your news Kitty, Clare and Dezert   Look after yourselves and treat yourselves to something nice xx

BB - Knickercheckeritis is definitely catching, I think I have mild symptoms now although I know they will get worse over the next week. Did you know I am 1/2 way there today!!!!  

Well done to all of the holding out til OTD gang, keep up the willpower!

Jazz - I am going to take a peek at your diary now!

DFx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Kitty, Dezert and Clare, huge hugs for you     So sorry to hear your news xxxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

dezert and clare     next time will be your time xxxxx

love amyclare

day 10 and counting...still staying away from the pee sticks!!!!


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi!

Please can you add me to the list?  OTD for me is 24th March.  Just had basting today so back on the 2ww.  This is my 3rd IUI with Clomid -   it will be 3rd time lucky for us....and good luck to all my FF friends too...   

Thanks to all at FF for the great support.  

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Little Pearl - Congrats on being in your 2ww! You test 4 days after me!!


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi little pearl welcome to the 2ww

Clare the minx sorry to read your news too  

dragonfly   your half way through and still being  

Hows everyone doing today, I'm on knicker watch again today as AF is due in the next few days, my heart races everytime I go the loo, and I have no idea what the result is going to be, and I'm sure OTD is getting further away or so it seems anyway 
Amyclare the  are watching us   

Anyway enough of me rambling on hope your all ok xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

can i be added, 1st ivf tx at nuffield glasgow, 8 eggs fertilised 2x AB quality 8 cell and 12 cell put back where they belong yesterday. otd 23rd march. other 6 already at compaction stage so embryologist unable to tell quality so waiting till tomorrow they become blastocysts to see if we have any frosties. so nervous. my BF and SIL not long found out they were pregnant, pleased for them but wishing it was me as well

Danni x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi due to do my test on Thursday, but have got spotting today so bloody period is goin to come tomorrow and shatter us, so not even gonna get to do the test as its obviously failed again.  I was so hoping that it would be third time lucky for us and now dont know what we are goin to do, our funding has run out on nhs, we just paid for this iui and cant afford to do it again, cant believe how **** it is at the minute, sori to be miserable, hoped writing this wud help but no im still bloody miserable!!!


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Not good news for me this month - AF arrived bang on time today.  Not a great surprise but still gutted.  Am officially now into the 3rd cycle so have booked in for my follicular scan a week on Saturday - fingers crossed for third time lucky. 

Sorry to those of you who have had BFN this month - hopefully it will be our turn next month.  Huge congratulations to you lucky ladies who have BFPs and I'm keeping everything crossed for all those still due to test!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry it was bad news Clare  kitty , dezert and northen monkey  

jess   Don't give up hope yet I been reading up and spotting  can happen with a bfp  

Hi to the new 2WW'ers good luck   

DF halfway! well don't you don't seem to have gone too crazy, must be all the baking keeping you occupied. thank you for keeping us so positive, your a star  

Bhopes, vikki how u gals doing?

I been trying to enjoy my pupo status now that I had no more spotting, I did not get a pg test from boots either (what willpower that took!)

I am confused as to when my AF would be due. 
Do i base it on my last AF as i had to take DR drugs an extra week this cycle so it would be a week out or is it based on DPO?  

BB xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

hi girls,

Can I join you? Just had FET today. PUPO! Just 1 wee embie out of 3 survived the thaw, but it must be a fighter   OTD March 23rd. I remember last 2ww feeling like eternity   How is everyone coping?

So sorry to hear about bfns. Never gets any easier   Look after yourselves  


mrsmac
x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Mrsmac - Congrats on being pupo! The 2ww for me is same old same old but Im having a positive day today!!!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Hello to mrs mac - welcome aboard! There are a few of us FETers on this thread.  

Hello to Little Pearl and Yellowbell

BB - I have to bake again tomorrow, got visitors for lunch, what a shame! Feel good fairydust cakes are on the menu....  
Got to keep your PMA up, you have no other control and I am sure the embies like a happy home rather than a stressy one. 

Sorry to hear your news Northernmonkey, I am sure that one day your turn will come.  

Jess - don't give up just yet! Spotting can be a good thing...

Hi Vikki and Jomag - 2 sleeps till OTD!! Have everything crossed for you xxxx  

Hi to everyone else!

Well I had lunch with my cousin today who has a friend also on this rollercoaster. Her friend has decided that as statistically there is a one on 4 chance of it working and as have I had one failed attemp and she has had two (so far) that my cycle is definitely the one to work! I like her theory and I am sticking to it.....  

Have a lovely evening girls!

DFx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the lovely welcome, ladies. Hope to chat to you all over next day or so  

dragonfly - the domestic goddess of the thread, HI! Very impressed.   one week over. Well done  

manny's bird - loving the name! Liking your taste    Good to hear you're having a positive day  


 Can I ask you girls, anyone continuing acupuncture during 2ww> Had session before and after transfer today. Wasn't sure what to do next  


mrsmac
x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I also had acupuncture on this cycle and my acu man told me that they dont see us in the 2ww because they like things to settle and to make an appt after my result!

I take it by taste your talking about my lovely Caleb on my picture!!


----------



## moby (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi girls

Please can I be added to the list?  Had first IVF treatment, just 1 egg fertilised (out of 20), was gutted but hopefully this will be the one!  Had ET on 27th Feb, Test date is 16th March.  

I've had mild a/f pains since ET and (.)(.) were sooo sore until the end of last week.  Have had a 'show/spotting' (brown) since Sat night, keep expecting a/f to be in full flow but so far it hasn't.  Could it be the pessaries keeping it at bay? I'm really   that it is implanting bleed.  Never expected 2ww to be this bad - the 2nd week is a killer!

Fingers crossed for all of you, lots of      

Moby
xxx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say thanks for the lovely well wishes. It really does help being able to chat to others going through the same stuff.

Am feeling much better now. It was only our first try, so am going to keep positive and hope it's second time lucky. I did respond well to the tx and DH's count was high, so it should work sooner or later, hopefully sooner!   In the meantime I'm going to indulge in a chocolate cheesecake and watch Mistresses tonight.

Lots of luck to those still to test, wishing everyone a BFP very soon.

p.s. I did have accupuncture during the 2ww, didn't have any needles around the abdomen though, just general ones to help relaxation and calmness.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Dezert - Glad your feeling better hun   you do right  with the chocolate cheesecake - im gonna have a big bowl of walls cornish icecream!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dezert* ~    Sorry to see your news xx

*Kitty* ~ i'm sorry hun......you are really early though, still lots of time for it to change. Aw hun, just seen your other post 

*Northernmonkey* ~ really hope it is third time lucky but lots of hugs for this time 

*Clare* ~ i would still test on OTD....i really hope it turns around for you  

*Jess* ~ you should test too hun....everything crossed for you  

Hi *Littlepearl, Danni, Moby and Mrsmac* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all    

*Katy* ~ good luck for tomorrow (though i should send the  )  

Lots of luck to all tomorrows testers       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for the welcome girls, been addicted the internet today, have been drinking full fat milk, have ordered some pineapple juice and brazil nuts. oh fingers crossed.

good luck girls

Danni x


----------



## janecara (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everone

Just tested at 3.30am and got  

Good luck to everyone else testing today sending you all baby dust


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done janecara!!  Hmmm... may I ask what on earth were you doing up at that time of the day   


Lots of     and     for the many testers of the day!  Thinking of you!!!

Naneal


----------



## vic2207 (Jun 23, 2005)

hi
OTD today ! just tested another   (2nd ICSI attempt)
I hope my recipient of the egg share has better look.
Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Such mixed news so early this morning!

Vic2207 - sorry to hear bout your BFN  Stay strong x

Janecara -  ^congrats on your BFP this morning.   

Naneal - Good morning, you are up nice and early too! Hope all is well.

 Moby - welcome to the thread.

Mrs Mac - I am hardley Nigella but like to give it a go!!

Bhopes - how are you doing? Are your lack of symptoms still driving you nuts  Please don't worry, loads of people have a BFP having felt nothing at all!

Well you will all be glad to know Mrs I'm so   positive had her first real wobble last night. During the evening I had a really persistant ache across the whole of my abdomen and was convinced the old   was going to rear her ugly head overnight. I also had a really bad headache which had been on and off since yesterday morning (yes I am drinking 2-3 litres of water a day).

Woke up this morning and the pain has gone and there is no sign of the    

Lets hope it stays that way!

Good luck to today's testers!   

DFx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Sorry to say that I caved in and tested and as expected it's a BFN.      So back to square 1!

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bhopes - Please do not give up, you wern't supposed to test yet and a lot can happen between now and OTD. I know it feels like it is all over but stay strong, you never know.  Wasn't Saturday your OTD? It's only Wednesday!

DFx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a quick on ot say - OMG, it is test date for me - nearly of to clininc for blood test. Wishign all my fellow testers today teh very best of luck!!

Congrats to Katty (KtH) - don't beat yourself up, hunnie!

CA


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Vic2207 sorry to hear about your BFN  

KTH & Janecara congratulations on your BFP 

Annes good luck with you blood test  

Babyhopes hope things turn around for you on saturday  

I'm losing hope today too as I have AF pains and it is due any day now so expecting the worst  

Anyway good luck to everyone else testing today xxxxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi can someone jus let me know about brazil nuts and pineapple, see a few people av mentioned it, what does it actually do will chocolate do the same!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks DF & Rachel78.  I know I'm not supposed to test yet but I just had to satisfy my mind tbh.  Some ladies feel pg but I feel totally the opposite so just needed to confirm what I feel I guess.

   to everyone

Love

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just make sure you keep taking the meds and test again on Saturday. You just never know what can happen xx

DF


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

for me. Gutted.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

fingers xed so sorry


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry Fingers   

DFx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

So sorry to those who have had    

Janecara - Congrats on your lovely


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

for me today, taking the day off work cant stop   totally gutted.


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

for the bfns

congrats to those with bfps 

hi jess3zak, alison k is right, but your not supposd to eat pinapple as it has a enzyme which can induce uterine contractions, but this gets destroyrd when the juice is made

Danni x


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning Rachel78 and Amyclare my otd buddies!!!

thought id better update u both  

Well i bought the BOGOF offer from boots for hpt... i wasnt going to cave in but as i was reading through 2ww diaries i came across someone that had ET the same day as me but with a 2dt and her test date was 11/3. she tested early on 9/3 and got a bfp.... so i thought id test today.
(on the other hand i did come across another lady that had ET the same as me and her otd is 16/3!!! madness) 
anyway we had it all prepared by the bedside ready for my early morning trip to the loo.. woke at half past midnight...to early...woke at 0230.. DH was wide awake too.. nipped to the bathroom to fill a cup to test in the bedroom..and there is was....   just a little dark reddish .. up until that point i was quite looking fwd to testing.. so dipped the stick...loooonnngggesssttt 3 minutes ever and got a bfn X2  
had a chat with DH re:testing saturday ...i.e if a/f was nowhere to b seen then we might of stood a good chance.. lay awake together for what seemed like hours, then drifted off. woke this morning and its def A/F quite heavy bright red. rang care, they said to continue with    and test sat. really really not holding out much hope  
DH went to work this morning tired out and feeling like he cant give me what we both want!! thats upset me more than anything because hes the most wonderful man in all the world! and i hate the thought of him blaming himself.. so ive got a whole day at home today and i just dont know what to do with myself...just keep crying on and off!    and then of course im back at work for a 7 day stretch 2moro...that might help..but then it might not (due to my carreer choice.. i did actually contemplate looking for a different job today!)  

we do have 2    so we might be able to use those soon.

sorry for a lengthy 'me post' thank u so much for being such good support. wish u both a BFP!!!!    

much love
melanieb xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

MelanieB I'm so sorry hun sending you over some cyber   to you and DH, I wish life wasn't so tough for us all going through IF.  If your not ready to go back to work certainly dont because it is so tough to get over things isn't it, just wish I could say something to make things better xx

Thanks for your well wishes, which I know must be hard considering how you must be feeling, I am really struggling today and know how hard a BFN will hit me but also trying to hang on to the fact that it may good news for me but thanks again for thinking of me.

Amyclare how are you today xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

not good im afraid - started spotting and then more so did a clear blue with a tiny bit of pee and it said not pregnant so i guess its game over.  My dp wants me to keep on the cyclogest 'just in case' so i will and test again on sat but i know the outcome.

melanie - i know how your feeling hun xxxx  

my time, fingers  -   

amyclare


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Amyclare/Melanie/Fingers/Mytime - I'm so sorry for you all.  Not a good day on this thread at all.  What can I say, except try to take care of yourselves for the next few days, allow yourselves time to grieve.  Then got to start thinking about all the blessings that you do have in your life and work out a way to move forward so that you can be happy and content until you get to the next stage of this journey.  And try to remember, this IS only part of the journey.

Bhopes - a special note to you honey since we have been cycle buddies.  There is still a chance for you.  Our clinic told us absolutely not to test early because you can end up so disappointed for no reason - especially if you have had a late implanter.  Either way, its done now and you are obviously going to be feeling pretty rotten right now, and for that, I am so sorry for you.  I would love this to work for you as it sounds like you really deserve it.  I can't figure out why so many lovely, good, decent people have to face this.  As I said before, this is just part of the journey towards our dream - and when we do finally get those BFP's we will appreciate them all the more.  I'm thinking of you ok.

It's my turn tomorrow and I guess seeing all the BFN's makes you realise that the odds really arent good for this are they.  I may do my test tonight so that I can come into work tomorrow.  A -ve result would make it very difficult to come in here and sit at my desk all day.

Jo x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

I am so sorry to read that so many of you had to endure a BFN. As you can see from my signature, we had quite a long journey so far with heart-ache and BFN.
But today was our day and we had a BFP. We cannot believe it and to be quite frank we will hold off celebrating because we both cannot yet trust this. We will wait and see how things develope and we are grateful for this chance.

Take care

Caroline Anne


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Anne - you have certainly been through the mill... so you totally deserve this.  Enjoy today, it has taken a while to get this far and it is wonderful news.  Did you have an inkling that it had worked?

I test tomorrow and would give anything to be able to report a BFP on this thread.  Problem is, I just dont feel anything.

Jo x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Jo,

to be honest, I did not feel anything. I had a bit of a headache the week before, but that wentaway. When I had BFP after first treatment, I had the classic symptoms, Af like pain, headaches, sore boobs etc. but this time - nothing!

Good luck to you hunnie!

CA


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

for all the BFN im so sorry xx  
well done to al the  here is to a health 8 months ahead xx   



just got back from clinic after haveing hcg an the levels are 964 which is very high an doc sed probably twins   otd is tomorrow for me an now i know the levels dont need to retest  
but my heart goes out to all of you an   its your time next time


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been offline for a couple of days, and I have just been catching up on everyones news.
 to everyone with a BFN, and congrats to all the BFPs!

I am in 2nd week of 2ww, and I am going crazy! I was ok in the first week as I wasn't  expecting any symptoms, but AF was due (i think) on monday and have had a serious case of knicker checking since then and my PMA has gone out the window. I am going to test on sunday - 1 day early, as I dont want to test on monday when i have to go to work afterwards. I am hoping I can hold off testing till then, as I dont have any tests in the house right now.

good luck to all this weels testers

Suzie


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anne - Congratulations! i   that this time your pregnancy is healthy and happy.

Jomag, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.     You can bet I will be on here checking up on the outcome.

DFx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

afternoon all

so sorry to the many bfn since my last post 

annes congratulations on your bfp   

Bhopes you have tested too early, its not over yet  

jomag good luck tomorrow     (don't you need a morning pee for the test?)

jess goodluck for testing tomorrow  

DF, my mom baked me some bran muffins to keep me regular   moms eh, not quite a fairy cake but still very nice.
Your allowed a little wobble, you have been so calm. I had belly pain come and go too, glad it has gone again for you. Its halfway for me too today, i hope week 2 is not too much worse, it must be even more tempting to test nearer OTD. 

Reading this thread really brings it home how much of a failure ivf really is, not good odds at all, but we all hang on to the hope that we will fall into that slim chance of becoming pg, sorry I'm not so positive, but reading all the bad news on here left me feeling   

    

BB xx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Thought I'd post again today as this mornings was so short and not so sweet.   Wanted to thank you all for your support throughout this 2WW - You've all been a big help.
To my fellow OTD BFNs today - vic2207 & mytime -   
Bhopes, melanieb & amyclare -- Hope you're early tests are wrong  
Kth, Janecara & Annes - I really am delighted for you. Congratulations and I wish you a happy and healthy next 8 months!    
Vikki - such fab news about your bloods I hope you have two beautiful bouncing healthy babies.  

I'm feeling a bit better this evening. DH & I had the day off and went for a nice long walk with the dog, a pub lunch and then off to the garden centre to by new hanging baskets and bits (bit of retail therapy). Also had a chance to chat with the clinic and have an appointment to start off the next cycle of this journey! 
Babybluz - keep positive  
Jomag - you are quite right and I have been counting my blessings - I do have a wonderful DH and supportive friends and family around me - not to mention my FFs.
Take care and good luck to everyone testing later this week/ next week.   
I expect I'll be back here in a couple of months or three!
Lisa xx


----------



## moby (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all

So sorry to hear that there have been so many BFNs, life can be so cruel.   to all of you and   it will work out next time.

Congratulations to those who have the wonderful BFP, it must be an amazing feeling, hope the next 8 months go smoothly!!!

I too had the full on dreaded witch today, absolutely gutted.  Why do our bodies play horrid tricks on us?? I was really   that it was an embedding discharge/spotting.  Rang up IVF clinic and they told me to carry on with pessaries and still do test on Monday (16/3), but I must admit I'm not holding out any hope!  Life is so unfair   Think I'll take tomorrow off just to come to terms with it, feeling very up and down - mainly down at the moment.

Onwards and upwards as they say, think I'll give my body a bit of a break first though!  

Good luck to all those who still have to test   that it will be good news for you

Bye for now

Moby
xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations KtH, JaneCara and AnneS on your BFPs!!!     

Big gentle healing hugs to those of you who got a BFN...so sorry for you.  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vic* ~ ever so sorry hun....many hugs 

*Lisa* ~  take care of yourself hun 

*My time* ~ really sad for you.....so sorry 

*Melanie, Amyclare* ~ i know you're not hopeful but thinking of you both and hoping Sat brings better news  

*Moby* ~ same to you for Monday  

*Bhopes* ~ there's still time, it can still turn around  

Hi *Danni, Naneal, DF, Rachel, Alison, Suzie, Vikki and BB* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Janecara* ~ oh that's great news.....congratulations 

*Caroline Anne* ~ many congratulations to you too......really fab 

*Jo and Jess* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow       

Take care everyone....it's been a tough day today on here 

Love and much luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

I signed on early this morning wishing everyone good luck and have just come back to read through the two pages of the day.... dear oh dear... too many BFN!!!!  I am soooooooo sorry ladies.  Argh.  Take care of yourselves tonight.  You will all be in my thoughts.

As for the two BFP, totally cool!!!!  Enjoy the next 8 months.  

I am into the second week (hmmm 9dpo) and still no AF... please please please keep away!!!!

Lots of sticky vibes for the rest of us!

Naneal

Ps: good luck for tomorrow's testers!


----------



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

hi girlies,

just a quickie from me. I couldn't stand the wait any longer so I've done a test today (my OTD is Friday) and its a  . 
I'm sooo happy, but trying not to get too excited in case it changes on Friday. Am going to be testing every day from now on, having just bought out the entire stock of clear blue tests in Sainsburys!!!

Sending all my good karma   over to anyone who's about to test, and sending lots of    to those who have BFN's I'm praying you're time will come soon. 

Lots of Love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Redjodie (May 11, 2008)

HI Everyone,

test date is Sunday and for some reason we have had to wait for sooooo much longer than 2 weeks! We went to day 6 blastocyst and did the ET on the 2nd of march. I thought they would say ten days after ET, but its the 15th of march!!!!!! 
Thats just torture! Thats DAYS more!!! 
I was distracted the last week by OHSS which has a way of making you think about how much it hurts, but now that the symptoms are easing.. [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]I am going CRAZY[/move]
Lot's of strange aches and pains and heart burn and swollen breasts and I have gone off coffee and sometimes I KNOW it's worked and others I am desperate that it might fail!! You read all sorts of things into everything and can't bring your self to believe it 100% but can't stand to think you might not be pregnant!

This site has been such a help.

I might be locked up otherwise!! I swear it!

Redjodie


----------



## KtH (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Just been catching up on the last few days of posts.  I can't believe how many of you have had bad news, I feel so bad and wish there was more i could say or do.  Its such a cruel process that we all have to go through, I am sending you all lots of love and   

Congrats though to my fellow  's.  Our official test at the hospital confirmed my naughty early test.  DH and I are trying to stay rational as there is still so much that can go wrong, but can't help get a bit carried away every so often!!

Lot of   to you all!

Katyxx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done yogagirl!!

Arrgh!!!  My aches and pains of Af are creeping up on me.  Help, make it go away   snif....

Hope you are alright Diannak and sorry to hear about the extra long wait Redjodie, hang in there!

Sad Naneal


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Naneal - keep positive hun, I had AF like pains on Tuesday but so far no sign!

Yogagirl - here is a congratulations dance for you! [fly]      [/fly]

 to all of the BFN's.

Jazz - read your diary yesterday, gave me a lot of hope, thanks x

BB - Bran muffins eh? did they work?  Only 6 more sleeps for you, week 2 (all 1 day of it) has been OK so far, still not tempted to test early.  

Moby - sorry the  arrived, it happened to me on my last cycle so I know how gutted you must be.

Good luck to all of todays testers   (especially you Jomag)

DFx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

This time on my 2ww I didn't put my name down for the list. I had a FET and tested on Tuesday 10th March and got a  !! Could you please squeeze me on the list now as seeing good news on this site has always given me hope and I have watched the list everyday. 
I am sure everyones the same so I wanted to add mine to help give some positive vibes.

Of course it has been an ambition of mine to have a lovely flashing sign on here. 

To all the ladies that have got BFP welldone to you. 

To everyone who has had bad news. I'm sorry. Don't give up it does work. 

Thanks Lizzy

Ernie. x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Im new to this site so I thought I would say Hi to you all and that Im wishing every success to everyone.  Im also in my 2ww had my ET on Friday 6th March.  I had some light pinky spotting yesterday which freaked me out, but Im hoping that it's a positive sign.  Has anyone else had these sort of symptoms?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Good morning

Hope you don't mind me joining, Lizzy could I please be added to the list, I had IUI 11th march OTD 27th March

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

JOMAG where are you ?? 
good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Morning girls

Hope you dont mind me also joining and could I be added to the list please?
I had my first IUI on 6th March, OTD is 20th.

Lots and lots of   and    to you all.

Love Karen x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All!

Had my FET yesterday so now on the dreaded 2ww like all of you.  Can I join you


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all, done my test this morning, negative result as we thought due to las couple days of spotting, truly am gutted, good luck everyone everyone else xxx


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Girls

Congratulations to all of you who have got   this time, your posts have given me hope that next time it might be me if I'm lucky, wishing you all a happy and healthy 8 months ahead.

I have phoned the hospital and they now have to review my notes and will write to me with a decision on further treatments, they said i will receive a letter in about 4 weeks   another long wait ahead for me. Does anyone know of a thread that i can move onto during this time   . Although i will still keep reading this one and   for lots of   posts from other ladies.

Sending you all   and best wishes
Bev


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi FF chums

Just a quick post today as I'm feeling a bit down.  I got a heart wrenching   this morning.

DH and I are sad and disappointed, but got to gather ourselves together and be grateful for all the blessings we do have.

I can't thank you girls enough for all your support and advice, especially over the 2ww.  I will be checking in from time to time to see how things are going and hoping for lots of BFP's for you all.

Luv and hugs.

Jo x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

jess4zak, Jomag    so sorry and   to everyone else whos going through the pain of a BFN 

Yogagirl congratulations on your BFP

Hi and welcome to everyone whos joined us all on the 2ww in last few days 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow  too xxx 

I'm so nervous now OTD saturday for me aarrghh its nearly here xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jomag - so very sorry to hear your news,   I have been checking all morning to see if you had posted.   
I hope you and your DH are able to comfort each other today and treat yourselves to something nice. Hopefully you will be able to continue on this rollercoaster and fulfill your dreams soon.

DFx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Jomag - oh honey, I'm so very very sorry.  My heart goes out to you both       You've been a real inspiration on these boards with your support honey, please don't give up, your heartfelt desires will come real. x

Love n really big hugs

Bx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Mytime - I think I remember seeing a thread for inbetween treatments... so I guess I will see you over there sometime soon and we can continue our journey.  We will be back on the ladies in waiting threads soon enough x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations to all of those with BFP's, big   to those it hasn't worked for this time.

xxxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI Jo

Sorry it didnt work for you this time, I got same result as you today, came crashing down to earth with another big bang, i think it seems to get harder for me each time, I'll be joining you on another thread of inbetween treatments, as we waiting for consultant to review our notes to find out what we doing next.  All the best to you and you other half.  Take Care and hopefully be our time soon xxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Jomag and  Jess4Zak, so sorry for you both    

DF - so glad my diary gave you hope.  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all - my mane is corrin and I had a two embryo ivf  transfer today (had 2 single ET previously - one fresh one frozen) - I thought I would join you guys - my oTD is 27th March x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jess* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....sending many hugs 

*Jo* ~ very sorry to see you news too.....take care 

*Naneal* ((((hugs)))) Sent you some bubbles to cheer you up...keep positive hun 

Hi *Bev* ~ you could try the threads for your area if you want to chat to people who are near to you....do you need a link? Hope you don't have to wait too long xx

Hi *Redjodie, Waitingpatiently, Karen and Corrinann* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all    

*Sally, OZNOB* ~ welcome to the thread....can I have your test days please?  

*Yogagirl* ~ great news.....congratulations! Looking forward to the 'official' news tomorrow 

*Katy* ~ congratulations.....woooohoooo 

*Ernie* ~ enjoy the flashing lights hun....congratulations 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## KirstyLouise (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi girls,
please could i join your list? I had ET today with 2 grade 2 embries, and testing on 24th March.  
Probably the most surreal experience of my life.
Positive, happy thoughts to all those little clusters of cells,
Kirsty x


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

hi,

Got my pregancy test on monday up in london!!!!!!!!!
Think i will shop and then sit in a wine bar in case of bad news!
This is my 1st time and its scarey
Got a few period pains, is this normal?

Jane  x


----------



## sweetmama (Mar 9, 2009)

Jess & Jomag   I'm so sorry for the news, I Know in God's time it will come   

I'm also very worried as my time of testing gets nearer, I don't know how to face another disappointment if ever. Today is 10dpt i feel that AF like pains again last night with a bit of backache but I want to stay


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Just wanted to send big hugs   to everyone with a BFN and good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Good luck to everyone testing today or over the weekend


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Well its good news from me I gave into temptation and tested a day early and from our only embryo we have got a BFP so we're over the next hurdle and I now do believe it only takes one xx

I wish you all luck with your journeys especially whilst on the 2ww  xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rachel, lets hope that this Friday 13th proves to be lucky for everyone!

 to the newbies  

DFx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Rachel congratulations you must be on  

xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

RACHEL,

A Big Fat   to.  You must be over the .  xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok.

Congrats to you Rachel, testing on Friday the 13th! and it's a bfp - congrats!!!!

Lizzyb - my test date is 25th March.


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Rachel -             

To everyone testing today -    


After 2 failed icsis, analysing every twinge, am on 2ww, feeling absolutely nothing from FET   Where are the sore (.)(.), crampy, bloated stomach and all those weird and wonderful dreams


mrsmac
x


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

to Rachel!!! So happy for you.

MrsMac - Im exactly the same, my OTD is one week today and absolutely zilch except for a stinking cold!!! Nothing. I really dont think its worked. Trying not to read too much into it yet though. I did a HPT this morning to check all my pregnyl has gone as I've been seeing faint lines till now and Its clear today. I really hope I dont start obsessing and do one every day

 to everyone else


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

mrsbrown - how weird!! I've full of the cold too   Trying to hold stomach everytime I sneeze, cough  

mrsmac
x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lizzy

I forgot to mention that my test date is the 20th march.


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done Rachel.

Just got my period, guess that means BFN round three... thank you all for the support.

Naneal


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi ladies a little update from my side..  sorry for being away for a long time.. was just trying to recover... 
Okies lets start with spotting starting on 4th march and same on 5th march so went and saw Dr G on 6th to plan for next iui he asked me if my periods had started i said yes i had spotting for two days and by today my periods should start , he asked me if i did  pregnancy test i said yes it shows faint positive. he suggested to do blood test b4 deciding  on anything. He called me around 5.30 in the evening to tell me that my results show poor positive result. which means i was pregnant but it was not holding on.. so he said we will skip IUI for this month and start by next month.. Just to tell you girls i had heavy bleeding and clotting to on 7th and 8th. 
I was really upset and heart broken but my ever positive hubby dear said it was poor positive that means it can work ..  But he still says no for ivf.. so i guess next month we will go in for 3rd iui.. i am hoping that this month some miracle happens n i fall pregnant natural.. i know i am fool to think like this.. but i have started all healthy intake and lots of milk n Brazil nuts i hope if not pregnant it will at least improve my lining.

All the best to all who are testing this month.. will catch u all next month when i am on 2ww


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

afternoon ladies 

not been on here for a few days, so its hard to catch up with everyone

Hi and good luck to all the newbies   

jomag, really sorry about your bfn    

naneal sorry the wicked  has come  

congratulations Rachel, friday the 13 is lucky for some!
Good luck to the other testers today    

koolkap, sorry you had such a rough time, don't give up miracles do happen. your hubby sounds supportive. good luck in the future   

MrsM and MrsB hope you both feel better soon   

DF- yes the bran muffins work, its a very easy recipe too. how are you today? any plans for the weekend? you still not tempted to test early? i have moments but feel so scared of a -ive that i haven't, plus with my last pregnancy i never did get a +ive anyway so i cant rely on a hpt result.

I had a funny day yesterday with feeling sick and nearly passing out, thought i had a bug coming  but nothing has come of it   strange.
My niece might come to stay the weekend, will be a great distraction if she does, might even go the cinema too.

BB xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

BBluz - I am fine, still not thinking about testing. DH says he is positive it has worked this time, I am not so sure!!!   What about you?
Glad you are feeling better today, yesterday sounded awful for you.
Not much planned for the weekend, relaxing and trying not to think about Tuesday is on the cards. I really want to go and see the young victoria but my DH hates that sort of thing, may go on my own next week whilst he is at work. 
How come you didn't get a +ive last time?

DFx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you.

Had my 1st IUI today - test date is 27th March - it seems forever away!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and try not to go   in the meantime.

Lots of    and   to all.

Lyns x x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't keep up - you guys are such good talkers ! - Hi kirsty - I think we have the same OTS andf we both in Scotland but I am at Ninewells in Dundee x how are you ? Hi all everyone x  Corrin


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Jomag Naneal bigs hugs to you 

Koolkap so sorry honey. 

Rachel Congrats on your BFP  

MrsBrown  & MrsMac I too have been full of cold, I'm scared everytime I sneeze or cough. Tryin not to sneexe my embies out    

Well 4 days to go until OTD for me. Yikes.
No symptoms what so ever!!

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

DF- if we lived closer i would offer to go with you  
I am telling myself it has worked, hubby is thinking the same, i believe mind over matter can help, i have no idea why my last pg tests were all -ive, even the Dr's don't know why but i kept believing the Dr's and telling myself that i was not pg, i was nearly 5 months before the Dr diagnosed me as pg!! I might be setting myself up for a big fall but after this feel i must think  

hubby took good care of me yesterday, he is cooking tonight too (so lucky i have him)

good luck Lyn's   
joes 4 days not too long now hope u feel better soon  

BB xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all

Do you mind if I join in the chat. I am currently on the 2ww and going crazy   

OTD is 25th of march and I have one little emby transfered on wed after FET. Today I have lost all PMA as been having a really bad stitch like pain on the right side of my lower abdomen and really starting to think its all over 

love and   to you all Caz.s xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

caz.s - that's your wee one snuggling in. Just getting comfortable  Too early for  signs. Get that PMA back!  

joe - I know it sounds crazy, but, that's what I've been thinking. Coughs, sneezes might disturb it and stop implantation. Whole thing makes you   Hope you're feeling better. 4 days to go. Very impressed you've not been tempted to test  

lyns - hi! How are you feeling?  

dragonfly - what's the young victoria? Is it a film? Play? Never heard of it   HOpe you're having a good day  

babybluz - are you feeling better today? Take it easy, rest, be good to yourself  

 to all 2ww ladies. Here's some babydust for you,        




mrsmac
x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Caz.... I had a 1 emby transfer last friday and by tuesday I was having a cramp in my lower right ab  .  it was as if I had a gnat bitting inside my belly  The following morning I had a very slight pinky spot.  as you can imagine this completely freaked me out.  I spoke to lots of people also the nurse at my clinic and they seem to think it was an implant 

Try and keep your PMA going.  Im sending you some  . and lots of     

Sally
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Naneal* ~ oh hun, i'm so sorry the witch arrived....many hugs 

*Koolkap* (((hugs))) Lots of luck to you xx

*Kirsty, Sweetmama, Lyns and Caz,* ~ hi there, welcome to the thread    

*Briggy* ~ AF type pains are very normal......i left you a link on the other thread 

Thanks *Sally* and *Oznob* 

*Rachel* ~ congratulations....fab, fab news 

Love and luck everyone       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Cant even believe this is happening - please can somone help me out here. MY OTD is MOnday ET 28th Feb. Well , this morning at 6.30am needed a pee and thought , Fxxk it , lets get the misery over with wel................GOT A BLOODY PINK LINE !!!!!! 
i AM now thinking , is this right  Have I tested too early  Can I believe this Please can anyone help me out as feeling like I cant trust this . Somone slap me please .
Chedza


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Do ya think I tested too early ??


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

IT DEPENDS YOU MAY BE GETTING A FALSE POSITIVE FROM DRUGS. DID YOU HAVE HCG INJECTION TO MATUR EGGS?

DANNI X


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Chedza Yellowbell is right if you had a drug eg pregnyl it can take up to fourteen days to leave your system and if its after this date I would say its a good sign you can celebrate. I have already worked out the earliest I can test which is a week today as I had my pregnyl one week ago yesterday. Good luck and I am sure its a BFP

Sally & Mrsmac thanks for the advice the apin seem to stopped in the middle of the night then came back after i went to the toilet. I am just praying its my little one snuggleing in tight last time I got these pains after EC and I am just praying that is it the little one snuggling in.

hi to everyone else and good luck to all those testing soon 

It will be our year 

Caz.s xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

HEEEELLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!

Who else is on CRINONE Progesterone Vaginal Gel?  I am at eight days after my ET and everyother day through this week, I have been having little tiny lumps on the Bog Roll (sorry know it's disgusting  ). they have been very faintly pinky and I thought this was a good sign.  But this morning when I went to the loo, there was a massive lump of the gel and noticable more pink thank usual  .

Has any one else had this and do you think it would be too early to get one of those First Response 6 days early HPT

Im really  it's not the  .

Love  Sally
xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

SallyC76 - I'm using the crinone gel and yes that's completely normal what you're experiencing, gross isn't it!  

I haven't had mine turn pink yet but when I used it last year that happened. Don't worry. x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks OZ    Im going   now.  I have now started to get mild cramps in my stomach and Im hoping that it's just my mind playing ticks on me. xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

That's ok. All this is so awful, every little twinge does your head in!  I'm using 2 lots of crinone this time so I've got twice the amount of yukky stuff........the things we put up with eh?! 
Hope you've got something nice to do today to take your mind off it a bit.


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi OZ.  How comes your on 2 lots this time  What date did you have your ET and which Clinic are you at.

My DH is off out with the lads today to watch footy (he is having his 1st beer since january, Lucky thing.)  So Im gonna just take it really easy today.  My sister is lending me Sex & The City Movie, so a nice day on the sofa with my cats and a cuppa  .

sally

xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

May I join      I had a day 3 transfer on Saturday March 7th, 3 embies on board. My OTD is 23rd March, I know, super long wait.

Had sore boobs for a few days but nothing now.  

VJK


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Ladies
Help me out here EC was Thursday 26th Feb and HCG was 1am on Tuesday 24th Feb so techincally on Wed 25th in the morning?? Please do you reckon I can celebrate ?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Chedza Thats more than two weeks to me so I think you can start celebrating enjoy the next 8 months 
[fly][/fly]           

vjk Hi welcome to the madness of the 2ww

Sally Sorry cant help you never had that before but it looks like oz has put your mind at rest

Hi to veryone

Caz.s xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Morning girls,

Here we all are, one day closer to our official BFP results  

chedza -               Sounds good, honey.

caz.s - we analyse every twinge, don't we? Feeling bit crampy today. It's just my embie moving in   

sally - enjoy satc. Love it!   Take it easy and be good to yourself today  

oznob - never had crinone gel. Was always cyclogest. Is it progesterone? What you up to today?  

vjk - hi! Look forward to chatting to you during the 

Had nice meal with 3 friends last night. Was lovely to catch up. Everyone believed I was on call for work, so no hassle about taking the car. Want to keep FET secret this time. Find it really difficult not to say anything but remember having to tell people bfn result last twice is enough of a reality check  
Getting hair cut and coloured this afternoon. Looking forward to that. Not much else planned.

 and sticky vibes to all.

mrsmac
x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Chedza - well doen  - you must be over the moon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sally - I also on gel - and also have blobs !!!!

- all dignety just goes out the window with IVF doesn't it !

Hi VJK x

Corrin x


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Chedza

I just want to say I am so happy to read you that you have a BFP. I hope that you have a trouble free, healthy pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## Lisa72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Please can you add me to your list.  I am testing on 21st March.

Thank you,

Lisa x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Corr.... Were your blobby bit faint pinkish?

I also forgot to mention that yesterday, i felt dizzy and like I was gonna faint .  I lost my hunger for grub and I had a slight raised tempature.. I also woke this morning and I was havin like a hot sweat.  

Hope everyone has a fantastic day. sending lots of      and     

Sally.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

Just to let you know that it was a BFN for me today - as expected.  Not sure how I feel but jsut trying to plan the next steps. 

Thanks for all your support over the past mad crazy 2WW.

Love n hugs,

bx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Dear All 
bhopes - really sorry about what you are going through- words are NEVER enough 
Just wanted to say that clinic have confirmed that can rely on my test . Also wanted to thank the women on here who have kept me going through despair and depression . I reckon anyone who goes through this journey deserves a bloody medal and that everyone is soooo strong . KEEP IT REAL LADIES _ ALWAYS . I reckon my own personal philosophy about infertility is that the "normal " people out there need an education on how tough this is and I am gonna keep speaking out about infertility because well, if it helps someone be a little more sensitive other than the buxxxxit remarks "adopt" "chill out " " why dont you have kids ?? then for me , that is something worth speaking out for . Peace Love and Babydust to all .
Chedza


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all

Bhopes so sorry honey.xx 

Chedza Congrats   so pleased for you.xx   

welcome vjk

MrsMac I too went out for a meal with 3 friends last night, used the excuse that I hadn't been well so wasn't bothered about drinking.

Got bad AF pains this morning, good sign, bad sign, good sing, bad sign  

Think I might test in the morning 2 days early, but would rather prepare myself. Plus I'll have to go straight to work after test on Tuesday.

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

chedza congrats, sorry about not making things easier this morning. but how fab you got a 

bhopes - sorry to hear your news  

2 ww is driving me crazy i have been over analysing each sign, was out for lunch with parents-in-law, ran straight to the toilet when got home as thought the wicked   had arrived, but thankfully not. so tempted to test but its so early, not otd till next friday, i didnt realise how impatient i was till now. parent-in-laws are so excited, dreading if this is negative, having to tell them.

anyway enough moaning, hope the rest of you guys are ok and i am sharing out, including myself lots of      and sticky vibes.

Danni x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

just wanted to come in a give you all some baby dust xx good luck to all of you xx


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi ladies,

My OTD is Tue 17th, but think i might have to test Monday before work as its driving me nuts !!!

Had really bad af pains , then today nothing - well scared to test cos i will be heartbroken if its a bfn .

H x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

dtw01 my OTD is the 17th too. having reallt bad AF pains today, I haven't really had any in the rest of the 2ww. I am goint to test tomorrow to put me out of my misery! Yikes


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe i will test tomorrow too !!! 

H x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

DTW & Joe good luck if you do test tommorrow as I can understand that its terrible to go to work after you just got a BFN. But please remember that if you get a BFN you can still get a BFP a couple of days later so dont loose all hope.

Bhopes sorry to hear you news   

Yellowbell I now what in laws can be like I got good ones but it really is so hard telling them it was last time with both sets of parents. I chickened out and text my parent the result as I just couldnt bring myself to say it had failed but I am sure you will not have to 

Mrs Mac its really hard to try and keep the pretence up I am going out over friends tonight for dinner and I am just praying tht she has got some food that I dont have to refuse to eat 

hi to everyone I missed and lots    sticky vibes to us all

Caz.s


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all hope you dont mind be joining on i test on the 27th March

sending     to you all 

Take care 
Roxy


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

bhopes - my fellow otd chum, i am so sorry to hear your news      i know how you are feeling hun, i did test this morning just in case my af was just a figment of my imagination even though i knew it was game ova!  the things we do    bfn's are so hard xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

reall sorry hear the news on the bfn.....so hard to deal with.......


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Sally - Hope you've had a good day and you've enjoyed your film, I saw it at the pics last year and loved every minute of it!!!!  I'm on 2 crinone a day as last year I had my first IVF which sadly ended in a miscarriage at about 7 weeks so the doc told me to use 2 crinone for extra support and 1 aspirin everyday. Just hoping and praying all works out this time.

Mrsmac - hope you've had nice time at hairdressers, what a lovely treat.  The crinone is progesterone (and it's quite revolting  )

Chedza - Congratulations!!!   

Hello everyone else, hope you're all ok and having a good evening.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Sally forgot to say, I had pinky blobby stuff too!!!!


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oz... Was it a BFP or BFN when you had that previously 

x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

BFP


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oz.. Sorry didnt see you previous post... Thanks for putting my mind at ease babe.  I loved every second of Sex n the City Movie.  

Congrats to all the BFP    

And sorry to all the BFN sending big masive


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

That's ok, glad you enjoyed your film.
How have you been today? IS your DH home now?

I ventured out today (for the last 3 days been under house arrest as DH and I decided I should have complete rest for first 3 days!!!) Felt really paranoid all day and every twinge was driving me nuts! The next 2 weeks are going to drag big time!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Have a good evening everyone, I'm off to eat my dinner and watch some telly xxx


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies,can i join you,me and dh are on our first icsi and yesterday(friday 13th) had 1 embie put back(eset) as have a high chance of twin if two put back due to my age,my otd is 25th march,would love to be able to nag you with lots of 2ww madness questions,    

ranweli,xxx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oz.... I had mild AF like pains havent had any more pink blobs, but my temprature is raised, having hot flushes and I have a niggling headache 

DH is not on the good DH list... He said he would be home at 7pm but he has just called from Liverpool Street station and cant string two words together and has major hiccups.  I really hope his head hurts tomorrow as we are off to see his parents lol... Bad DH.  I know it's his 1st beer since Jan, but come on he did leave the house for london this AM @ 10:30!

Hope you enjoy your evening. xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

ranweli.... Go for it luv... Get nagging lol... sending you


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Evening girls,

Struggling a bit today. Started off   but all afternoon and evening, really strong lower abdominal cramps, sore back. Has to be   because on natural FET. Was sitting in the hairdressers, terrified was going to burst into tears. NIghtmare!  
On obsessive knickerwatch all day!! Is it just me or does anyone else boycott all dark underwear on 2ww? Sick of scrutenising them  


oznob - I'm with you. Sounds just like Cyclogest. Is it in pessary form that you insert twice a day and is completely minging? Beware of the dreams!!


mrsmac
x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mrsmac... Come on girl.. keep your chin up... I think alot of us are getting   type cramps.... Sending you lots of    and   .

 for you.

Sally
x


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Evening girls

I envy your cramps! I have absolutely nothing   your cramps could be your little bubs snuggling in. I think mine has probably just flushed down the loo. 

Been fighting this stinking cold for 2 days and in between trying to think of pg symptons. Hmm, was that a bit of backache? COUGH! Have I got heartburn? SNEEZE! Are my (.) (.) sore? All I feel is a bloomin sore nose. Think I've wiped all the skin off blowing all this gunk out.

Have a good weekend all, and congrats to those with the glorious pink lines,    to those who havent and huge   to those on this hellish wait!! Love Karen xxxxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry ladies, just re-read my post and I dont want to upset anyone about seeming blase about what is happening to us all.

Truth is, my journey to this point is probably much shorter than a lot of yours, and I dont really know how much longer I could continue with this, and so, I have to be upbeat when I realise I may never have my own.

I had a M/C when I was 18 at 14 weeks and the irony was I took the morning after pill little knowing this little fella might well have been my one and only chance of this and I didnt have a clue what was happening to me. Oh, to look back now and realise  

All these years of contraception and for what? Some days I am so scared of conceiving because I think I have come so far in life, how will I cope and adjust? And then it only takes a week old bambino in a pram in Asda to set me off into floods of tears and think how can I possibly not leave something behind when the love that DH and I have is so precious?

I admire all you girls who have started IVF and Im really not sure I could do it. You're all very brave  
Love Karen xxxx


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi 
This is my first time on here and reading peoples comments has been such a help! I had my ET on the 8th march, test due on the 22nd. This is our 3rd IVFcycle and it has been a real help to read everyones comments. Feel like I am going


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Munchins and welcome aboard. This is the perfect place for all the support you need.
Hope you're holding out ok ? Very best of luck to you on your latest journey  

Heres wishing the witch stays away


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning All

God you have all been busy writing i am trying to keep up but please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone 

Munchkins Welome to the madness this lark is not a fun journey to be on so emotional so your in the right place

Mrsbrown Dont worry I am sure you havent upset anyone so please dont worry. Sometimes we just need to be relaxed about it all otherwise we really will go mad. It really is ironic isnt is that we spend so many years trying not to get preggers then too many trying to and please dont beat yourself up about the past I have learnt to except that there is nothing we can do to change it  

Mrsmac Sally is right everyone gets different symptoms dont read too much into it I know thats easy  to say as I analyse every twinge 

Sally Men can be such pains in the you know where. Mt DP roled in at 4 this morning (his best mates bday) and actually had the decency to sleep on the couch actually after strict instructions not to wake me . SNC is a brill fil they are meant to be making another one

Oznob Hope you enjoyed your dinner

Roxy and all the other newbies welcome 

Well pains dont hurt as much as yesterday i am just praying it was my little one snuggling in. The pains only stopped when I am lying down on my front   I dont get it.

well I hope your all having a great weekend  and   vibes to us all 

Caz.s


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Now I am going   .  I have had hot flushes and sweats for a couple of days and I had a headache all day yesterday.  I have woken up this morning to a couple of spots of blood and having lower abdominal cramps.  Im trying to keep   . but I feel like   is coming    .  

I had my ET 9 days ago.  Do you think it would be to early to do a 6 day early HPT ?

Welcome to all the Lovely new ladies who have joined. sending you    and some  .

Caz... yes my DH is such a   .  He also slept on the couch, not because he was being thoughtful but that was where he passed out at 9pm lol.  But dont you worry, im gonna having him runing here, there and everywhere today. hahaha.

Hope you all have a lovely day. x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Sally

did you have any kind of meds that could give you a false result. when is your OTD have you called your clinic. It could still be a late implanter

xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Caz.  

First off as Im still quite new to this what is OTD  .  If that means my test date then that is on this friday  Yes I was on meds, but I have been drinking an abundance of water so I would hope they would be out of my system by now?

x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ya hun sorry it took me ages to get around all the language too 

Yes its that date. I noticed you had IVF did you take pregnyl as this can give a false postive it basically gives your body the hormones to say your preggers. What date did you take it.

xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't have Pregnyl but Ovitrelle which is the same thing i think... I took that injction on the Monday 2nd March. ??

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

It can take up to 14 days to come out of your system, so it could still be and it would be truely heartbreaking if it did give you an incorrect result either way. I know it is so hard but can you wait a couple of days to test.  

Try and call your clinic today and see what they say and it could still be a late implanter so please dont give up hope yet. just take today really easy and try not to knicker watch keep your feet up and carry on drinking ltos of water.

I know hoe hard it is to see the spotting I had it too on my first IVF it truely is devastating, but just because it didnt work out for me it doesnt mean that it wont for you you 

Please try and stay    lots of   

xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Caz.

I will leave it for a couple of days I think.... It's really out of our control what happend but im   in a positive sign.

Thanks for the help..Have a good day babe.

xxxx


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted for a few days. although my OTD is tomorrow (16th) I decided to test today as I couldn't face a BFN and then going straight to work.

So, after a sleepless night, I finally tested is this morning, and I got a    

I can't believe it.. I feel like I am in a daze or dreaming. 

Just to let you know, I had hardly any symptoms. I have been having AF type cramps since ET, but they changed in the last week, and I was convinced AF was on its way and was seriously knicker checking all last week. Had a tiny bit of boob pain, but nothing more than b4 AF. and there were no other signs. I hope that helps those of you looking for signs.

Good luck to everyone else testing today. I hope you catch some of this....


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

SuzieE  CONGRATS to you.     .  

Love

Sally x


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

suzie -   So pleased for you. Huge      

sally -  amazing what difference a day makes. Apologies for yesterday's flip out   Think we all have a least one   Agree with Caz. Try to avoid testing until at very least 16th. Usually start testing two days before otd.   it's implantation spots you've just had. Enjoy making dh pay today   

caz - glad to hear you're feeling better today     implantation pains  

mrsbrown - plenty ladies get bfp without a symptom at all. Who knows what it all means   Hope your cold's better  

munchkins - hi! How are you coping with the madness?   


Aiming for a more positive day today   Dh is off work. Plan to go shopping, so that should be nice. Got bit freaked out yesterday. Think spent too much time on my own. Def not something to be repeated. Wishing everyone a   day.


mrsmac
x


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

MrsMac... So pleased your feeling more    today.  I have decided not to test until then so im    I have no more spotting.  Cramps are quite bad now though   .


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Suzie Woo Hoo          Huge congrats

Mrsmac yes implantations pain   . It really is tough being on your own I was like that too yesterday I too going TV shopping today dragging my Dad around town as DP is playing footy yes he is 33 going on 10 Men  

Sally Hey its a good isgn no more spotting cramps could mean its your uterus stretching to make room so try and have a chilled day


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Huge hugs to everyone with BFN   Next time will be your time   

Congratulations to all the BFP's  

Well I didn't come in on offical test day as I had started spotting the day before, however I did get a BFP. The spotting seems to have stopped now so I am cautiously announcing it now xx

Good luck to all waiters xxxxx


----------



## Redjodie (May 11, 2008)

Ladies!

after testing first thing this morning and getting a failed test!!! (can you believe it!) I had to go out and get another test kit. AND IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       

Thank you soooooo much to you all for your help and support through this so far!!!

Redjodie


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Littlelamb, Redjodie and suzie FAB news on your BFP's   

Well another BFN for me,   really dont think it will change now, Feel like af is about to arrive.
I had perfect embies this time and still it didn't work. dont know what else to do now, this was my 7th attemp!!

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Well since my last post this am, I have started to bleed    I really dont know what to do  Is it normal to start your   so soon after ET (9 days)?  Do I still continue with the Progesterone Gel until my OTD which is Friday just incase??

CONGRATS TO ALL THE   

And keep your chins up to the .

Love
Sally. xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

You lot can chat!!!!

Congratulations to those of you who got a BFP today!   

Sally - sorry to hear you're having a worrying time. If I were you I'd keep taking the progesterone but can you not call your clinic today or maybe ring them tomorow?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

Oznob I agree I only been gone a couple of hours and blimey everyone been chatting away  

Congrats to you all who got a BFP

Sally Call your clinic today this is an emergency. I know how hard it is I got my AF before OTD but I have heard of people who get a BFP and an AF. Call your clinic to put ya mind at rest.

Hi to everyone

Caz.s xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

congratulations to all of you with the    

 for all of you with BFN....keep positive that one day we will all get out dream   

i had one embie put back on Friday 13th ( that worried me) and my OTD is the 27th March, i am scared to leave my house!

take care
Roxy x


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to all the BFP's today   

So sorry to the people who it didn't work for this time. Try and keep your spirits up and your time will come. 

BB xxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies!!!!   

Wow, so much good news today!!! Congrats to Redjodie (you're just down the road from me!!), Susie and Littlelamb    

Sally -   you call the clinic and have a chat to them. I really hope this isnt the end of your 2ww  

Thank you MrsMac and Caz for helping me see things clearer today. Bit of a sentimental Saturday night outpouring, BUT I feel a lot better today, more focused and the cold is easing. Just in time to go back to work 2moro after a week off - GREAT   

 to everyone else today, hope you're all chillin and enjoying the spring weather.
ps, really hoping Alison K tests positive - she has so many good signs in her treatment diary. Im hooked!


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

hi,

its fab to hear 3x good news in one day   all the bfp's today

i was really negative last night as i had awful af pains, didnt think i would make it through the night, but so far so good.  feeling better today, started knicker watch now!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hi to everyone and lots of sticky vibes to share, a big   to the bfn's

Danni x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi

Wow such great news all those        

No symptoms at all for me at the moment, i was kind of hoping for some implantation spotting this weekend. I had a 3 day transfer on March 7th and have an extra long wait until my test  
This is my final IVF and I had 3 embryos transfered this time, Im hoping for the best. I spent the whole day yesterday in my dressing gown and just did not fel like doing anything, felt better today so did some cleaning and my ironing. I am going to test a day early on the 22nd I think as its a Sunday.

Good luck to everyone 

Please can you add me to the list, my OTD 23rd March


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

sally - really important you keep taking your progesterone. Last time I was on 2ww and on this thread, 2 ladies started bleeding around this time and still had BFPs. Not over yet, honey. Did you get through to your clinic?   

mrs brown - glad you're better. Everone's allowed to be    in 2ww. 


 to all  
 to bfns. 


 Hi to everyone on this thread. Apologies for lack of personals.


mrsmac
x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

hi MRSMAC and yellowbell....we all test on the same day


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181473.0


----------

